# Release Candidate: HR20 0x11b - Discussion



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

There is a two night opportunity to get the next release candidate for the HR20.

The release will be out there for you to obtain during the two following windows:


Friday, January 19th: 11PM - 1:30AM EST (8PM - 10:30PM PST)
Saturday, January 20th: 11PM - 1:30AM EST (8PM - 10:30PM PST).


------------------------------- 
Staggered rollouts are there for a reason... as much as they are confident about the release, they need to limit the impact of any unexpected issues.

Before downloading this Release Candidate, you *MUST* agree to to the below statements... before you force the download.

If you do attempt to get to get this version; then you assume all the risks with this software version.

You will report any issues with the release to the forum, in the appropriate threads. When reporting those issues, please provide as much detail as possible.

You will *NOT CALL* the DirecTV service center, if you are having a problem. Come back here, and report the problem. The CSR tier will not have the information about this release in their system.

I can not stress it enough: If you force download, *DO NOT CALL* the call center if you are having problems.

And if it things get to a point that you can "live" with it, do another forced update to revert back to the previous national version.

So to get the update:
 During one of the two above stated windows; you may be able to get the release candidate by the 02468 method.

*How To Force An Update*:
- Restart your system via either the Red-Button or Reset from the Menu (NOT RESET EVERYTHING)
- When the first blue screen appears, and the wheel starts to rotate... enter 0 2 4 6 8 on your remote
- You will then see a 2nd blue screen with a message...
- Then if it worked, you will see NEW SOFTWARE screen and it should state the version number you are downloading
- If it goes directly to Step 1 of 2... the reset didn't take.. try again


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

During the update window period; Come join the gang in the LIVE Chat room.

http://chat.dbstalk.com

Make sure you have the latest SUN JAVA client for your system.
http://www.java.com/en/

If you are on IE; Be sure to click on the applet to activate it.

So please join us for the initial chatting about the update, and to get relatively instant help on getting the download.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Please... Keep this thread "empty" until the actuall update has started, or is getting very close and people are asking question.

To continue the "pre-game" discussion... check the original annoucement thread.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=76919


----------



## loudog2 (Jun 22, 2006)

so, if I download and have problems. Tommorrow I can force another download and go back to the old version???


----------



## K-Dog (Oct 18, 2006)

loudog2 said:


> so, if I download and have problems. Tommorrow I can force another download and go back to the old version???


Correct!


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

Ok here goes IMHO these are the most obvious changes with 0x011b

First results initial impressions (final impressions will come 5 days from now - just like 0x119 this is impressive at first but may be a major letdown after a few days of cooking in the box):

1) Faster tuning - Guide and channel changing is faster - plus (but see minus in number 3);

2) Temperature reporting accuracy - Temperature (pre this release reported as regularly 124-126 deg. f) now reports at 116 degrees;

3) GUI errors - horrible tearing in Information page with page up/page down command, and some tearing in the guide with page up and page down (apparently scrolling too fast for video processing in the box);

4) FF Speed change on recorded playback - FFx1 seems to be equal to old FFx2 or FFx3? (Intentional?).


I can't get the damn chat on JAva to work in my Win Vista IE7 box. I have the latest Java ARGH!!!!!


----------



## fpd917 (Aug 16, 2006)

Got it in Kentucky! Seems to be working well. Trick-play worked well with all recorded programs, including MPEG4. Guide seemed to be faster also.


----------



## namja (Jan 8, 2007)

Seems pretty stable so far. Everything seems just a hair faster. Trickplays seem smoother, and the replay button works noticeably faster. Pinky still lives. While watching a recorded show, if I press BACK and choose DELETE, then the deleted program still shows up on the playlist (until I exit the playlist and press LIST again).


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

No problems here in south texas yet. My OTA ia still missing channels. :-( but will just live with it for now which they would give use the scan for channels vice this zip code bs.


----------



## bjterp00 (Jan 7, 2007)

S. DiThomas said:


> Ok here goes IMHO these are the most obvious changes with 0x011b
> 
> First results initial impressions (final impressions will come 5 days from now - just like 0x119 this is impressive at first but may be a major letdown after a few days of cooking in the box):
> 
> ...


Okay, my thoughts on the above quoted issues -

1) I am not experiencing faster tuning. Still slower than I'd like, but not unbearable.

2) Temp showing 118, usually in the 125 range

3) GUI issues are prevalent on my HR20 - paging down in to do list, faq, system info, etc looks pretty bad

4) Not sure about this, FFx1 does seem a bit faster, but wouldn't be willing to bet on it


----------



## flipper2006 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok, what I noticed immediately, something is different with the guide. The Top of the screen looks different but Im not sure what changed. I did notice that my temp which hovered around 127-120 is currently 134. A little alarming, no crashes in the first 15 minutes (i think thats good). Guide has 1 more line or something in it, much faster going through it. Upcoming programs are showing up now .. Example. on 96, Heat Vs Knicks (a monday game) this never showed up until the few hours before the game. 

Do we need to do anything to gain additional OTA's? I mean to need to choose my area again (to possibly get some of the stations -2's that are missing)??
Or whatever it shows is everything available?.. Going to play with the trick play now as I watch Shark, and the past 2 nights CSI's. Will report more tommorow afternoon.


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow 186 (and counting) free beta testers - that is great for D*.

I wonder if all of our free work will ever be rewarded by D*?????


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

Cruise control features seem improved. FF and RW respond immediately. Previously had to press FF button twice to get a response. Replay is instantaneous. Slip Forward response is immediate.

Local channel XETV 6-1 now shows up correctly with reception, previously showed up as 31-1 with no reception (already posted this in OTA thread).

Time will tell.


----------



## babryan (Aug 19, 2006)

Forced download to 11b. Rebooted 1 time and started normally. Now I get no signal on tuner2. Tried the RBR, but that did not help. Anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

namja said:


> Seems pretty stable so far. Everything seems just a hair faster. Trickplays seem smoother, and the replay button works noticeably faster. Pinky still lives. While watching a recorded show, if I press BACK and choose DELETE, then the deleted program still shows up on the playlist (until I exit the playlist and press LIST again).


So far so good in the DC area. Guide is now different. Only my chosen local channels show rather than all in my "favorties" guide. This is very nice. I use mpeg4 for some, ATSC for others. This is now working properly as far as I can tell. It was not with 10b.

I will have to wait to see if caller ID works.

I upgraded from 10b so there are some changes associated with 115,119 that I have not seen before.

System temperature seems lower by the way.

Joel


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

babryan said:


> Forced download to 11b. Rebooted 1 time and started normally. Now I get no signal on tuner2. Tried the RBR, but that did not help. Anyone have a suggestion?


Double check your connections... connect and re-connect the sat ins.
Then reboot again, possible using a total power off.


----------



## gmilleok1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Is it just me, or does OTA HD seem clearer?

GM


----------



## mjs31 (Sep 22, 2006)

I have had it for about 30 mins. Seems pretty much the same as 119 to me which is a good thing. I do not notice any change in FFx1 speed vs others. Changing channels still a bit slow, but better than earlier releases. Guide speed still much faster as it was with 119. 

I would love to see a quick step back after the 30 second slip. Maybe a couple of seconds.

So...so far so good to me.

P.S. PINKY LIVES!!!!


----------



## KSteiner (May 18, 2006)

Looks good so far...still testing..


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Checked trickplay on two 119 recordings and OK. Checked on a 011b recording and OK.
Checked CC on 3 local HD sat channels and 2 HD 70's channels and CC displayed, but not translated perfectly. Lot's of "typo's" on local ABC. It's as if speech recognition software isn't doing the job?

Checked caller ID and worked OK.


----------



## smileyw (Jan 19, 2007)

Flipping through the guide does seem faster for sure. That will do lots for the wife exceptance factor.
I am a new HR20 owner, so I don't see too many changes. It looks like they have not done too much with the VIIV stuff. I still can't directly see my songs in "music" but the play-lists show up...

Smiley


----------



## jaybee (Jun 22, 2006)

Pinky is still there. But everything else was rock solid. The 30 sec skips were perfect. The FF, pause, skip until end didn't cause any errors through a number of tries. I'll have to wait a week on the black screen bug to pronounce that one dead. All in all, it's nice. No tearing or anything. Add the DLB and put the Scheduler entry on the first menu and get rid of the Prev Channels entry and this thing is perfect for me.


----------



## chris1207 (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes it seems clearer to me too!


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Downloaded in 37128, rebooted and now in the "Step 1 of 2: Checking satellite settings ..." phase.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

After about an hour of testing and pounding the trick plays, playing old recordings, pushing the OTA channels and measuring signal strengths, seeing the guide speed (faster), checking out various Audio results (DD) on various channels, testing new recordings on MPEG4 and MPEG2 channels....all solid. Not one lockup, hiccup, or even burp. This one's looking strong.


----------



## Oldsteve (Dec 9, 2006)

Got 11b, got part way thru step 1 and rebooted. Finished OK though.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> After about an hour of testing and pounding the trick plays, playing old recordings, pushing the OTA channels and measuring signal strengths, seeing the guide speed (faster), checking out various Audio results (DD) on various channels, testing new recordings on MPEG4 and MPEG2 channels....all solid. Not one lockup, hiccup, or even burp. This one's looking strong.


Very good news.....I'm @ 71% done.......hoping to have good news as well.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

This one might be hard to explain...

When in "My Playlist" and using chn up/down to scroll up and down the listing gets broken up and it's not smooth.

The right 1/4 seems to scroll slower than the left 3/4. 

Something like this:

---------------------------------------------____________
---------------------------------------------____________


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Okay - initial brief testing on my CBS MPEG4 local shows much improved responsiveness to multiple Skip Backs and 30-sec slip seem to be just as fast as previous releases, but show more frames so that it appears smoother. The Guide is substantially faster (faster even than 0x119). 

And one final observation, unrelated to 0x11b: picture quality on the Nashville CBS MPEG4 local is FABULOUS tonight. Tricia Helfer in HD is worth all the hassles of the past releases combined.


----------



## vanthof (Jan 19, 2007)

So far so good, the guide responds faster, I haven't seen the stalls or black screens like I did after 0x119. I've redone the ATSC setup and nothing changed, I get all but 1 OTA channel. The temp has dropped 9 degrees for me from 127 to 118 deg F. I haven't noticed any tearing of the GUI reported earlier, but I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## mlcdorgan (Jan 19, 2007)

Since I have had this hr20 the caller id has shown calls in the menu and in the list in settings, but the pop-up notification never and even after upgrade still does not work. Really looked forward to being able to see calls on the screen instead of running to the phone at 10:00pm at night and it being a marketer.
Besides that menus and certain items seem a bit faster, my NBC OTA channel 6-1 gets cuby which it did not in previous build.

Thank Earl and anyone else that supplies or notifies us all of this. You are very dedicated and I/We sure appreciate it.

Mike
NE Texas


----------



## HardCoder (Dec 15, 2006)

I've got it installed. The GUI is (for the moment) noticeably faster. The trickplay FF and REW are probably a little better for all modes (MPEG-2 SD, MPEG-2 HD, MPEG-4 HD) with the MPEG-4 HD still not being smooth at FF-1.

There are some mostly unobtrusive glitches when scrolling through the guide, etc., but I'd 10x rather have that than the slow version from before.

Basically, so far so good. Of course I have to wait until it has a full guide loaded, has done some recording, et cetera.


----------



## robpac (Oct 30, 2006)

just forced the download, now rebooting.

Anyone else's wife call them a dork before going to bed? No need to answer...


----------



## babryan (Aug 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Double check your connections... connect and re-connect the sat ins.
> Then reboot again, possible using a total power off.


Switched the lines in, unplugged the receiver and still no go. When starting up I can't get past step 2 with searching for signal error. Had to switch the lines in to get past step 2. When I run the system test I see LNB output failed. What's really weird is that tuner 2 is not totally down and gets a signal on every other transponder, where tuner one gets a signal on every transponder.

Previous to 11b I was running 119 without any problems. I made no system changes before forcing this Raven update, so I figure is got to be something in the software.

Guess I'm relegated to waiting for the Raven window to close and go back to 10b.


----------



## Dukie (Feb 7, 2006)

robpac said:


> just forced the download, now rebooting.
> 
> Anyone else's wife call them a dork before going to bed? No need to answer...


Guilty


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

Dukie said:


> Guilty


:eek2: yup


----------



## onthecake (Dec 11, 2006)

Is it normal after an update to have to wait for the guide to rebuild? I only have programming data until tomorrow.


----------



## vegout (Oct 30, 2006)

Dukie said:


> Guilty


Not mine. She gets hot whenever I download.


----------



## HDinVT (Dec 14, 2006)

So far so good. On 011B for over an hour now. No freezes. 

Recording two OTA HD channels, and watched a third from the play list. I could not do that on 119 with out a lockup.

FF, RW, 30 sec skip all seem to work consistantly now too.

cautiously


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

11B good so far in MD. Tried a 119 recording; trickplay seems smoother.
No obvious problems.
Let's see how the weekend goes.


----------



## vw_daddy (Jan 20, 2007)

I just forced the latest update. Never thought I would get on a board like this...always lurked....but I wanted to get this thing better....still running UltimateTV for SD and I want this to work better - or my wife will divorce me. I guess that means she love TV more than me.


----------



## kevinv (Feb 2, 2004)

onthecake said:


> Is it normal after an update to have to wait for the guide to rebuild? I only have programming data until tomorrow.


Yes it can take 12-24 hours


----------



## brittonx (Dec 26, 2006)

Lost the channel indicator in the Guide's current live channel window in the upper right corner.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

brittonx said:


> Lost the channel indicator in the Guide's current live channel window in the upper right corner.


Does it come back if you change the channel?
Normally it will time out after about 30s


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Yes this is normal



onthecake said:


> Is it normal after an update to have to wait for the guide to rebuild? I only have programming data until tomorrow.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

babryan said:


> Switched the lines in, unplugged the receiver and still no go. When starting up I can't get past step 2 with searching for signal error. Had to switch the lines in to get past step 2. When I run the system test I see LNB output failed. What's really weird is that tuner 2 is not totally down and gets a signal on every other transponder, where tuner one gets a signal on every transponder.
> 
> Previous to 11b and was running 119 without any problems. I made no system changes before forcing this Raven update, so figure is got to be something in the software.
> 
> Guess I'm relegated to waiting for the Raven window to close and go back to 10b.


This sounds like tuner 2 is not sending the proper voltage to the mutilswitch or internal swirch up on the dish.

Bob


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

kevinv said:


> It seems to me that the OTA tuner in the HR20 is not as stable as the H20.
> I have been comparing the two. With my antenna in one position the H20 tunes and receives all of my OTA channels.
> The HR20 will not do that.
> If I move the antenna just a little I can tune a certain channel but at the same time I will lose a different channel. Its not tuner friendly.
> ...


Many of us have noticed that the HR20 tuner is not as strong/sensitive as the H20.
Not sure this is software fixable.


----------



## robpac (Oct 30, 2006)

So far, so good. Actually, guide seems a lot faster like someone else pointed out. Hopefully the weekend with it goes well.


----------



## mdmcvay (Aug 30, 2006)

robpac said:


> just forced the download, now rebooting.
> 
> Anyone else's wife call them a dork before going to bed? No need to answer...


Nah.....mine prefers retard


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

onthecake said:


> Is it normal after an update to have to wait for the guide to rebuild? I only have programming data until tomorrow.


Put your receiver into standby/switch it off as soon as you're through for the evening. It will start the rebuilding process sooner.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Guide does seem a tad quicker. Tested channel changes various combos, _not_ perceptibly quicker.

Everything else has been working OK since Santa, anyway -- would like to get back to channel change speeds from weeks ago; but, that's about it.

I even stopped playback of a movie in mid-course to download the RC -- everything picked right back up where I left off when I returned to watch the remainder of the flick.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Vinny - 127 is the normal temperature for the unit


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Vinny - 127 is the normal temperature for the unit


Earl...thanks. Was a little worried since I was consistently at 120. I won't worry anymore.


----------



## brittonx (Dec 26, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Does it come back if you change the channel?
> Normally it will time out after about 30s


It times out after about 5 seconds. It does not return unless I exit and re-enter the guide.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

brittonx said:


> It times out after about 5 seconds. It does not return unless I exit and re-enter the guide.


That is normal...
If you highlight the box... you can change the channel and it will come back.


----------



## magellanmtb (Nov 19, 2006)

I notice that the active button almost works now. I get the active screen but not for my zipcode. the weather is for El Segundo, CA


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

magellanmtb said:


> I notice that the active button almost works now. I get the active screen but not for my zipcode. the weather is for El Segundo, CA


It defaults to El Segundo. You need to set up your zip code. You can do this by selecting weather/enter zip code and confirm. Then after loading you can add additional cities.

Good luck!


----------



## magellanmtb (Nov 19, 2006)

Never mind! I went to another section of the active screen (horoscope) and then back to weather . At that point is requested the zipcode.


----------



## vw_daddy (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm coming from 10b so this may be old news...but the trick play works much more predictably. I tap forward 6 or 7 30 sec slips then hit the 6 sec RW slip based on what i'm viewing and the program begins playing where expected based on the screen display. This is new for my HR20 experience and a nice fix.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

All looks good here in the brief time I've played with it. Not seeing any video "tearing" on system info or guide as some others have reported.

But my biggest problem has been the IKD bug, so it will be awhile before I know how I stand on that front.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## gator5000e (Aug 29, 2006)

I am having the guide "tearing" issue. Like that description, BTW. Maybe it will go away once the guide finishes repopulating. Will reboot before I shut down for the night.


----------



## stephensrob1 (Oct 6, 2006)

So.. odd thing. I have 2 HR20 in the living room. Tried the upgrade tonight on both and only 1 will upgrade. Both same manufacture date and code. Only difference between the two is the remote programming. I thought it might be the fact that the second (the one that wont upgrade) remote was set to AV1. I considered the fact that during a cold reboot it would not recognize the remote. So I reset to factory remote settings and tried to upgrade. Still wont pickup the upgrade. anybody else seeing this?


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Please... GOOD Comments -> Into the discussion thread.
> 
> Just issues here.


Comments = good things with the update?

Issues = problems noted with the update?

Right Earl?


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

waynebtx said:


> No problems here in south texas yet. My OTA ia still missing channels. :-( but will just live with it for now which they would give use the scan for channels vice this zip code bs.


I agree I really do not understand that part at all. It is also why I *HATE* hardware devices that rely on software so much. The obvious thing is to have the HR20 act just like the TV. Plug in the antenna and let the signals come through as they are. But using the zipcode, you are replying on someone to have the proper locals in a database somewhere. That is just crazy. Also I get 45 OTA channels when connected to my TV, versus 27 on the HR20. That is the difference in scanning versus zipcode.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

stephensrob1 said:


> So.. odd thing. I have 2 HR20 in the living room. Tried the upgrade tonight on both and only 1 will upgrade. Both same manufacture date and code. Only difference between the two is the remote programming. I thought it might be the fact that the second (the one that wont upgrade) remote was set to AV1. I considered the fact that during a cold reboot it would not recognize the remote. So I reset to factory remote settings and tried to upgrade. Still wont pickup the upgrade. anybody else seeing this?


Too late to do it now, but I was able to update both of mine use the Remote setting for each specific box.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

gcisko said:


> I agree I really do not understand that part at all. It is also why I *HATE* hardware devices that rely on software so much. The obvious thing is to have the HR20 act just like the TV. Plug in the antenna and let the signals come through as they are. But using the zipcode, you are replying on someone to have the proper locals in a database somewhere. That is just crazy. Also I get 45 OTA channels when connected to my TV, versus 27 on the HR20. That is the difference in scanning versus zipcode.


I basically agree. Of course, you wouldn't get guide data for channels not in DirecTV's database.


----------



## cricks (Jan 4, 2007)

Man, for me the guide is much quicker, especially through the OTA channels. Even my wife thought so and she hates the HR20. Hammered my playlist pretty hard and not even a hiccup. Trick modes seem a bit smoother but still not as smooth as my old tivo. But it is getting a lot closer. 

Good work D* on this release and thanks earl for the chance to get this one early.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

OK I have 11b and first thing I noticed is that the OTA stuff is almost squared away for me. My main issue is 11-1 is almost there, while 9-1 still needs work. Previously 119 pretty much wiped out my OTA. Now it is back for the most part. I do see an improvement, but the 2 channels I mention do still need tweaking. 10b
was awesome until I tried 119. After 119 going back to 10b did not restore my OTA. 11b did pretty much restore it.

Both 11-1 and 9-1 are around 90% signal strength with the antenns connected straight to the TV. Also WBBM-DT 2-1 is still not there.

I am fairly pleased with the progress on this one. Time will tell though.


----------



## babryan (Aug 19, 2006)

babryan said:


> Switched the lines in, unplugged the receiver and still no go. When starting up I can't get past step 2 with searching for signal error. Had to switch the lines in to get past step 2. When I run the system test I see LNB output failed. What's really weird is that tuner 2 is not totally down and gets a signal on every other transponder, where tuner one gets a signal on every transponder.
> 
> Previous to 11b I was running 119 without any problems. I made no system changes before forcing this Raven update, so I figure is got to be something in the software.
> 
> Guess I'm relegated to waiting for the Raven window to close and go back to 10b.


Just to follow up, I've rolled back to 10b and I still have the searching for signal problem. It appears to be a LNB problem as when I switch the lines in on the tuners, the problem moves from one tuner to the other tuner. Also as stated above for some reason I get a good signal on the normal transponders on the line1 in and on line2 in I am missing a signal on about half of the normal transponders.

Not sure what the problem is, but it does not seem to be related to 11b after all. Maybe rebooting after the update to 11b revealed a problem with a LNB? Truthfully I don't know, but the system is royally screwed now.:nono2:

I know we are not to contact technical support on issues with 11b, but I guess it would be ok to contact them since I am still having a problem after rolling back to 10b.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 22, 2006)

I didn't get a chance to update tonight, I'll do it tomorrow. So far I haven't seen any black screen problems mentioned. That was my only problem with 119. If they have fixed that it will be a major fix.


----------



## blmoore (Dec 24, 2006)

Only one minor issue found so far.

In Scheduler -> Prioritizer, shows have the number of programs/episodes listed to the right of the title. If you select the show, then show individual episodes, there are far fewer of them showing here than on the top level. To Do list agrees with numbers on Prioritizer screen.

This may be due to the guide rebuild after the reboot. I'll check it again tomorrow and see if this corrects itself.


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

No problems to report so far, other than my problem child WAWS 30-1. Still comes in strong on Sony KDF-50E2000 tuner, but 771 on HR20 (both connected to same antenna).


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

blmoore said:


> Only one minor issue found so far.
> 
> In Scheduler -> Prioritizer, shows have the number of programs/episodes listed to the right of the title. If you select the show, then show individual episodes, there are far fewer of them showing here than on the top level. To Do list agrees with numbers on Prioritizer screen.
> 
> This may be due to the guide rebuild after the reboot. I'll check it again tomorrow and see if this corrects itself.


Exactly ....
Give the DVR several hours to rebuild its guide data.


----------



## raw6464 (Dec 11, 2006)

11B running without a hitch. I also have that text deformation while paging thru the Guide... but it's not enough to make an issue. It has the appearance as if the Guide is scrolling so fast the processors responsible for putting it up on the screen can't keep up. But I would say leave it alone. Everything is normal when the Guide stops.

Thanks Earl and D*... so far this is progress!


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

here in ohio it is running smooth for me also,no problems yet,everything seems to be alot faster now


----------



## dcborn61 (Jun 26, 2006)

vegout said:


> Not mine. She get's hot whenever I download.


What happens when you deflate her?


----------



## rick11 (Dec 13, 2006)

downloaded last night - no problems and went to bed. channel changing is faster - which is great! no issues. i have no OTA even though all stations are in the guide. Anyone else able to get Cincinnati locals OTA?


----------



## wurlwynd (Jan 20, 2007)

Longtime lurker.
First of all - GREAT forum. Earl is my idol.

I was running 10b before last night - my ota reception was 30% on one tuner and 0% on the other. My HR10-250 showed 99% on both. I have a 24db dist amp on the ota antenna. (I live in the sticks)

After the update to 11b, my hr20 showed 0% on both ota tuners in the test page. I re-ran the OTA setup app and now both OTA tuners show 100% signal.

All the ota's (27 of them, I think) are coming in loud and clear except for 14-1, through 14-4 (Houston Market) which are at about 65% signal.

Sweet!


Earl - thanks for all the work, man. I appreciate it.


----------



## jediphish (Dec 4, 2005)

wurlwynd said:


> Earl is my idol.
> I appreciate it.


I knew there was another show named after our super-mod:

My Name is Earl, and
Earl Idol

As for me, running Raven since last night. Watched a movie recorded on 115 just fine. TV turned on fine this morning. That's about all the testing I've done at this point.

Hope it works 'cause 115 didn't for me and I never got chance at 119.

Oh, and here's the wife-speak last night:

Me: Don't touch the remote
Her: Why Not?
Me: I'm downloading new software from D*
Her: So we can't watch TV?
Me: Well, not for about 10 minutes; you can watch using the internal ATSC tuner
Her: <[?] [?]>
Her: Are you always going to be messing with this?
Me: No, not always
Her: I'm going to bed, can I watch TV in there?


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

My OTA tunner is showing 15% to 20% stronger signal on the meters with 11b over 119 on channels 3.1, 3.2, 30.1, 30.2 in Connecticut. Channel 8.1, 8.2 are at the same signal they were before the update. About 50%.


----------



## macmantis (Aug 19, 2006)

I have been watching the forum since the HR20 has been available. My family just got our HR20 yesterday here in Austin. I upgraded to 0x11b last night. I have not had a chance to play with it much yet. The only issue I have seen so far is a slight vibration when HR20 is in standby, but it is sitting on top of a DVD player. I will try to move DVD player later and see if that helps. All OTA locals came in great, I do not get locals from D* yet.

My wife and I watch a movie last night after the kids went to bed that I recorded prior to bedtime. It was really nice watching a move when we wanted to. This is our first DVR. 

I will post my findings later tonight with 0x11b.

MacMantis


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

CUIllini said:


> I'm resetting my antenna settings, and I've frozen on the Initial set-up. It's continuously searching for local market.
> 
> I was able to cancel out, but this is not starting well...
> 
> Disregard my comment about able to cancel out, I'm stuck at the Advanced Program Guide Data screen. RBR, here I come....


The delays in this setup can be quite long.

I did mine again this morning and it worked fine...but still have same missing channels (reported in appropriate thread)


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

Going to take the plunge tonight after we get home from a wedding. Since I don't know exactly what time we'll be home, I want to make sure that I don't screw things up.

First, about how long does the actual download take?
Secondly, if I start the download during the window (prior to 1:30 AM Eastern time) will it continue and complete if the download goes past the 1:30 AM window?



Thanks for any insight you all might be able to offer.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Blitz68 said:


> It seems I cannot go in and check my OTA signal strength now, the option is not there. When I go to edit channels is aks me to re do the guide setup.
> 
> Also, the access card option is grayed out.


My access card option has always been greyed out.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

hasan said:


> The delays in this setup can be quite long.
> 
> I did mine again this morning and it worked fine...but still have same missing channels (reported in appropriate thread)


Hasan:

For what its worth, when I got the previous RC (119) and did the OTA reset, it took *hours* before all of my OTA channels all showed up. After a while, all were there and all worked fine.

11b left everything alone (and fine) with OTA, so I haven't messed with it.


----------



## pjgu7000 (Jan 18, 2007)

Downloaded on 2 HR20 and all is good.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

The guide seems to have a small blue cursor at the top of the guide, between the show grid and under the time which... shows what current time. Is that possible, or is it just my imagination?

I mean, it's 8:42, and that's about where the blue cursor sits between 8:30 and 9 on the grid. If I move forward in the grid timewise, the cursor scrolls off.

Edited to add: yup... it's now 8:45, and the cursor seems a bit closer to 9. Was that always there?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

MartyS said:


> Going to take the plunge tonight after we get home from a wedding. Since I don't know exactly what time we'll be home, I want to make sure that I don't screw things up.
> 
> First, about how long does the actual download take?.




About 18-20 minutes for the full cycle to complete. The guide takes 24 hours to fully refresh, but a fair amount is there after the download.


> [*]Secondly, if I start the download during the window (prior to 1:30 AM Eastern time) will it continue and complete if the download goes past the 1:30 AM window?






>


As long as you get started by about 1:15am (EST) or so, you should be fine.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Capmeister said:


> The guide seems to have a small blue cursor at the top of the guide, between the show grid and under the time which... shows what current time. Is that possible, or is it just my imagination?
> 
> I mean, it's 8:42, and that's about where the blue cursor sits between 8:30 and 9 on the grid. If I move forward in the grid timewise, the cursor scrolls off.
> 
> Edited to add: yup... it's now 8:45, and the cursor seems a bit closer to 9. Was that always there?


For as long as I can remember....


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Hasan:
> 
> For what its worth, when I got the previous RC (119) and did the OTA reset, it took *hours* before all of my OTA channels all showed up. After a while, all were there and all worked fine.
> 
> 11b left everything alone (and fine) with OTA, so I haven't messed with it.


Thanks....I didn't lose any channels (I thought that's what your prior post you are referring to said)...I just didn't gain any new ones....ones that have been missing since day 1. Interestingly, about 3 weeks ago a new channel showed up out of the blue...I had done NOTHING. It just showed up in the guide...I then enabled it in my OTA channel list and favorites and all has been well since. It is a summary weather sub-channel.

I'll keep an eye on things and see if any new OTA channels show up in 0x11b.


----------



## pjgu7000 (Jan 18, 2007)

stephensrob1 said:


> So.. odd thing. I have 2 HR20 in the living room. Tried the upgrade tonight on both and only 1 will upgrade. Both same manufacture date and code. Only difference between the two is the remote programming. I thought it might be the fact that the second (the one that wont upgrade) remote was set to AV1. I considered the fact that during a cold reboot it would not recognize the remote. So I reset to factory remote settings and tried to upgrade. Still wont pickup the upgrade. anybody else seeing this?


I also have two HR20 and one set at AV1, no problem with download on either.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

hasan said:


> Interestingly, about 3 weeks ago a new channel showed up out of the blue...I had done NOTHING. It just showed up in the guide...I then enabled it in my OTA channel list and favorites and all has been well since. It is a summary weather sub-channel.


I think there are still some quirks with the channel guide data that D*TV gets as well...that's why over time, they are improving the guide inventories - through normalization and reconciliation with the guide software provider.

This is why sharing the specific OTA data requested in that thread helps them diagnose and report these kinds of things.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

No issues here so far, my HR20 has been pretty solid for the last few months, every once in a while a glitch but nothing to bad.

One thing ive noticed is when you go thru the channels on the signal meter the native resolution changes.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> The guide seems to have a small blue cursor at the top of the guide, between the show grid and under the time which... shows what current time. Is that possible, or is it just my imagination?
> 
> I mean, it's 8:42, and that's about where the blue cursor sits between 8:30 and 9 on the grid. If I move forward in the grid timewise, the cursor scrolls off.
> 
> Edited to add: yup... it's now 8:45, and the cursor seems a bit closer to 9. Was that always there?


That's normal. It gives you an idea of what time it is in the guide. It's been there as long as I had my HR20. Months.


----------



## ZDawg (Nov 7, 2006)

Downloaded no issues, but I do have several canceled future recording in my history. I'll bang on it this morning and see what I see.

Z


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

ZDawg said:


> Downloaded no issues, but I do have several canceled future recording in my history. I'll bang on it this morning and see what I see.
> 
> Z


Wait a couple days for the guide to rebuild. When the HR20 reboots (even during an upgrade), it loses all Guide data and has to rebuild it. Early stuff in the guide comes quickly. later stuff can take 48 hours.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

hasan said:


> Wait a couple days for the guide to rebuild. When the HR20 reboots (even during an upgrade), it loses all Guide data and has to rebuild it. Early stuff in the guide comes quickly. later stuff can take 48 hours.


Yup....the guide takes 24 hours to rebuild fully, and then the preset recordings should "reappear" - mine did (in about 12 hours).


----------



## sansabar (Dec 17, 2006)

Still can't get one of my OTA HD locals that I can receive via my H10 and directly via my TV.
Is this an encoding issue?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

sansabar said:


> Still can't get one of my OTA HD locals that I can receive via my H10 and directly via my TV.
> Is this an encoding issue?


Report it in the OTA thread.


----------



## steviec13 (Jan 20, 2007)

I just started experiencing some "blackouts" during scene changes. its as if there is a delay in some case when moving from one scene to another. This is only happening on the HR20. My H20 is just fine.

Will the update available this evening help?

Stephen


----------



## DaHound (Nov 20, 2006)

vegout said:


> Not mine. She get's hot whenever I download.


Too much information!:lol:

Mine just rolls her eyes. She's getting used to it.

So far so good. Have to do more testing. OTA stayed the same as 119. Played back Vegas recorded on 119. Watched after the update and no problemos. Didn't notice any tearing in the guid.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

steviec13 said:


> I just started experiencing some "blackouts" during scene changes. its as if there is a delay in some case when moving from one scene to another. This is only happening on the HR20. My H20 is just fine.
> 
> Will the update available this evening help?
> 
> Stephen


I've gotten this from time-to-time, but it was more random for me. A power off, wait 5 seconds, power on (of the HR20) seemed to always fix the problem. This is definitely related to the HDMI connection. It has happened less frequently now than in the past so it is now tolerable, but it still happens. Are you connected via HDMI?


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

Just to register my vote, 11b is perfect so far. faster guide, faster channel changing. No issues at all. Didn't have any with 119 either. But 11b is faster rendering. I don't even know what the guide is "tearing" means (issues thread) so apparetnly its not happening to me. 

All trick play is noticebaly improved. Going back x1 actually shows the action, most the time, though there is a slight pause or freeze sometimes, less than before.


----------



## steviec13 (Jan 20, 2007)

I am not using HDMI....If that will help, I will go out and buy the cable right away.

I tried soft reset ( red button) and that didn't work. I tried setting the format to 1080i to match my tv and that didn't work. I'll try the hard reset now....

HAS anyone else started getting "blackouts"between scenes that last 1/4 of a second? It is annoying as heck,,,,,,

It is almost unbearable to watch tv with.....

Please help!!!!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

stephensrob1 said:


> So.. odd thing. I have 2 HR20 in the living room. Tried the upgrade tonight on both and only 1 will upgrade. Both same manufacture date and code. Only difference between the two is the remote programming. I thought it might be the fact that the second (the one that wont upgrade) remote was set to AV1. I considered the fact that during a cold reboot it would not recognize the remote. So I reset to factory remote settings and tried to upgrade. Still wont pickup the upgrade. anybody else seeing this?


You need to set the remote to the DTV position in order to enter the 02468. Otherwise you can leave that HR20 programmed for AV1. During the initial restart, it hasn't gotten far enough along to know you changed it to AV1 and still responds to dtv.

Carl


----------



## Xram (Nov 19, 2005)

Downloaded last night on all 3 of my Hr20's and all is well. Guide is definately faster and channel surfing is a tad bit faster too. One of my hr20's had the instant delete now screens show up from the list and the program was deleted after the download, hopefully this fixes that problem.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> I basically agree. Of course, you wouldn't get guide data for channels not in DirecTV's database.


Why not? My TV knows what channels are out there. No reason it cannot be compared to the database. I mean this is only software we are talking about. Apparently it can be programed to do whatever is needed.


----------



## DANDY DICK (Nov 15, 2006)

Jimmy.......Did the reboot bring you back to 0x10b or 0x11b ?

Dick D


----------



## superchief (Dec 22, 2006)

robpac said:


> just forced the download, now rebooting.
> 
> Anyone else's wife call them a dork before going to bed? No need to answer...


Nope; we ran several software companies before retiring, so this is "normal practice". http://www.dbstalk.com/images/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## superchief (Dec 22, 2006)

So far so good!

Guide faster, switching between channels, especially between OTA and D* much crisper.

No menu tearing, but I am using component cables to my RUNCO controller... Maybe an HDMI issue??


----------



## MHElliott (Jan 20, 2007)

Does anyone know if this software update does anything forthe Chicago2-1 OTA problem?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

MHElliott said:


> Does anyone know if this software update does anything forthe Chicago2-1 OTA problem?


No, it does not


----------



## nspdave (Jan 14, 2007)

All the hang and crash issues I was having with 0x119 and Trick Play appear to be resolved. I have been hammering on Trick Play beyond what would be considered normal and have had zero problems.


----------



## brewer4 (Aug 19, 2006)

Left my HR20 on OTA station overnight. No lockup this morning. Looking good!!


----------



## dwenn (Oct 26, 2006)

Good News Post

11b OTA improvements are very solid over 10b.
Not only are the signals more consistant with both tuners my signals which typically maxed out at 80-85% are now 95-100%.

Will start checking out recordings over the weekend.


----------



## jimmy boots (Dec 17, 2006)

DANDY DICK said:


> Jimmy.......Did the reboot bring you back to 0x10b or 0x11b ?
> 
> Dick D


Normal "soft" reboot - no new download.

Previously on 0x119 and 0x115 and had more new problems with those - freeze, one second recording, skiped recordings in series, audio dropout, etc. Relatively few issues in 0x10b.

All of what I have seen has been reported by others - I only posted this one because I hadn't seen it reported before.

Jury is still out on 0x11b, but - so far so good.

mr boots


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

If you can, please vote your overall feedback in this poll on 11B here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=77087

Thanks.


----------



## WolfClan Dan (Jan 10, 2007)

anyone having an issue with the xm radio channels? probably not related to 11b, but none of mine are working.


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

Looks fine to me. Does appear a little quicker, but my last verion was 10b so I can't compare to more recent versions.

Of course Closed Caption (I have a deaf brother that visits occasionally) still doesn't work. This may be a violation of the ADA. Even CC on OTA channels through the HR20 doesn't work, while it does if viewed directly off of the TV tuner.

I'm also frustrated that after picking a caller ID entry to delete, you are not taken back into the menu like you are on the H20. And NO, using BACK doesn't get you there either.


----------



## WolfClan Dan (Jan 10, 2007)

wow, your caller id works? im jealous!


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

gcisko said:


> Why not? My TV knows what channels are out there. No reason it cannot be compared to the database. I mean this is only software we are talking about. Apparently it can be programed to do whatever is needed.


The guide data comes from DirecTV. If it had a scan function and you picked up a channel it doesn't know about, it wouldn't have that data.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

robpac said:


> just forced the download, now rebooting.
> 
> Anyone else's wife call them a dork before going to bed? No need to answer...


Mine doesn't bother -- just shakes her head sadly and goes off to bed. 

I downloaded 11B last night, did 20 minutes of hard testing on the trick play keys, left the tuner set to ESPN HD, and went to bed. Been watching this morning for 2 hours now, testing problems various people reported that intriqued me. I read through all 5 pages here and the Issues and other 11B threads.

What I can report is that I am seeing all of the improvements that have been reported and I am not seeing any of the problems. I didn't rerun the OTA setup because all my OTAs are continuing to come in. I'll redo the setup to see if I come up with anything either way. (I can't really report on OTA as I'm still trying to resolve a reception problem that affects both my tv tuner and the HR20. More on OTA when that's taken care of.) I'm going to leave the tuner on ESPN HD whenever I go to Standby to check for the BSB.

Meanwhile, College Game Day is in Chapel Hill and I'm enjoying a touch of the madness! Go Heels! 
We're # 1! :thats: We're # 1! :thats: We're # 1! :thats:


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

WolfClan Dan said:


> anyone having an issue with the xm radio channels? probably not related to 11b, but none of mine are working.


Nope, no problems. I tuned through 10-12 of them and get them all.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

It's almost amazing to see so few posts on the "Issues" thread so far. I hope some more people get the download and we can keep the Issue thread to one page. Great work so far DirecTV geeks. (no offense meant by the "geeks" thing. It's a compliment!)


----------



## yesongs (Oct 4, 2006)

Not that I have had a lot of issues with previous versions, (HDMI was a problem several releases back), but 0x11b seems to be working very smoothly.

No change in OTA, (a good thing, because I get everything as on my Samsung 360), and the trick plays seem smoother and quicker to respond.

I love this Beta testing thing - as a geek ass what could be better than getting a free DVR and being allowed to test new software?



Eddie


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

robpac said:


> just forced the download, now rebooting.
> 
> Anyone else's wife call them a dork before going to bed? No need to answer...


After very nearly 20 years of marriage, she doesn't anymore.  She's almost even stopped shaking her head and rolling her eyes. :grin:

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

tibber said:


> After very nearly 20 years of marriage, she doesn't anymore.  She's almost even stopped shaking her head and rolling her eyes. :grin:
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


After that one update on Thursday awhile back when I set my alarm to wake me up at 11 - - I just get the head shake and roll. :nono2:  This last update was great! I was able to give her a day's notice and when I got home, she ASKED me if I needed the remote for the download!!! This marriage is going to last forever!!


----------



## ChicagoJerry (Dec 15, 2006)

MHElliott said:


> Does anyone know if this software update does anything forthe Chicago2-1 OTA problem?


Not for me. Still no WBBMDT. I hope DirecTV realizes that the superbowl is going to be broadcast on CBS and the Bears possibly could be going to the superbowl and that there could possibly be a large number of angry Bears fans having to buy separate OTA tuners.

I think DirecTV should prioritize ALL CBS DT affiliate problems and get those fixed pronto.


----------



## DANDY DICK (Nov 15, 2006)

jimmy boots said:


> Normal "soft" reboot - no new download.
> 
> Previously on 0x119 and 0x115 and had more new problems with those - freeze, one second recording, skiped recordings in series, audio dropout, etc. Relatively few issues in 0x10b.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. 0x10b was good for me until 3 days ago when I had the frozen black screen at power -on for 3 mornings. The 0x11b download has fixed that (for the moment anyway.) Otherwise I'm fine, but I don't push the 
H20 functions that hard.

I assume that your "soft" boot is merely pulling the power plug.........is that right ?

Dandy Dick


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Well, this was my first forced update. I'm usually happy to let you'all alpha test, while I stick to the standard HR20 beta testing that we all have to do. That was until I got stuck with that dog 119 (see other posts in 119 issue thread). Since I was on yet another RBR (4th in two days since I got stuck with 119 - none with 10b), and the Raven window was open, I opted for it. I figured, 11b couldn't be worse than 119, right? Well, hopefully that is the case. So far (13 hours) no issues. If I miss the All-Star game on Wed. I will be PISSED! Oh, wait, never mind, I have TiVo for the really important recordings.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Tricia Helfer in HD is worth all the hassles of the past releases combined.


Just wait 'till Sci-fi goes HD...


----------



## ecafoodood (Jan 20, 2007)

First time poster. Couldn't believe my first choice username 
(and several variations of it) were already registered.

Anyways:
Downloaded x011b last night; coming from x0119

This morning when we were playing back "Beetlejuice" for the kids this morning about 5-10 minutes before the end the picture froze but the audio just kept going. RW FF, etc. wouldn't correct this. I recorded BJ just before the x011b download. 


ALso I am having coniption fits :nono: over the lip sync issue (present on all SW versions), esp the variability from channel to channel. I've tried HDMI, and optical cables but it just stinks . TO make it worse, I can't tell if it's the HR20 or the Samung HT . The HD channels can take up to 30 seconds after the picture first shows before the sound begins. If we use trick play we have to wait the 30 secs again. Needless to say, wifey-poo says just use the RCA cables.

ANy help???


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

WolfClan Dan said:


> wow, your caller id works? im jealous!


Do you use DSL? Have you tried replacing your DSL filter?
- Craig


----------



## normanite (Dec 16, 2006)

I've had a few problems since starting with the HR20. One BSOD corrected with a RBR. There were annoying audio dropouts, but those seem to start going away with 115. Mostly, things have been improving.

This update, 11b, however, is giving me problems that were not present before. A Search complely locks up the screen. I can't even turn the HR20 off. Did a RBR, tried again, same problem. Tried another RBR, same thing. Specifically, I was going to search for new episodes of Survivor. Typed in the first letter S and everything froze.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Do you use DSL? Have you tried replacing your DSL filter?
> - Craig


I also use DSL - with a filter - and have had Caller ID work through numerous releases and interim firmware candidates.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

normanite said:


> A Search complely locks up the screen.


Have you allowed your guide to re-populate the data for at least 12 hours or more? Since you are searching a guide that is refreshing 2 weeks of data (and takes 24 hours to fully refresh), therein could be the problem.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

ecafoodood said:


> First time poster. Couldn't believe my first choice username
> (and several variations of it) were already registered.


:welcome_s to the Forums!!!


----------



## Bob_T (Nov 28, 2006)

No really news issues with this release.

One persistent issue, present through all software releases, is that the Guide runs off the page at the bottom.

My TV (Sammy 5088 does not have adjustments for this in the normal menu settings.

I would swear the pq is better with this release?


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

*Ox11B - Raven is Great so Far!*

I had always had a very good experience until Elvis 2 - 0x119. Local HD MPEG4's pixilated, audio would drop out, and then the frame would freeze and then usually start up again. Sometimes an Red Button Reset was required.

The other problem I had with 0x119 was for the first time having the Keep/Delete bug and the Negative Time bug. Resets helped but the recordings were lost.

Here is how Raven is doing so far after about 5 hours of testing.

First, we have to stress always doing a second RBR with out 02468 once the first with 02468 is done. It is just a matter of time before after a download before you will end up doing an RBR anyway. Get it over now.

1. The Guide animation still sucks like a tar pit. To see how bad is used to be, move through your My Playlist. It was better in 0x115 and then a little better still in 0x119. 0x11b animation seems to be no faster than 0x119. In the words of Chris Farley, For the love of God, give up the animation!

2. My reading temperature dropped 8 degrees in the 12 minutes to double reset. Is that possible?

3. Cruise Control (Trickplay) respond more quickly.

4. Local SD CC - I spent 50 minutes testing Closed Captioning. The only fair way is to compare the same SD feed as OTA, TiVo, and the HR20. I tested CBS, NBC, ABC, Fox, CW, PBS, i, Univision, etc. They are all the same for me since 0x115. If one has a placement, duration, or other error, they all have the same error. My old TiVo T60 just let's the CC pass-through to the TV.

5. Local HD CC - I tested CBS, NBC, ABC, Fox, and CW. I compared HD OTA and HD MPEG4 against the results above for SD. Again, one has a placement, duration, or other error, they all have the same error. Yes there are errors in CC but they are in the feed signals not in my HR20.

6. Non-local SD & HD. I tested CC on 50 SD sat only channels from A&E, Bravo, Discovery channels, to HBOs, Showtimes, etc. No problems. I went through all 9 HD sat channels. No CC problems except ESPN with almost identical cave-wall hieroglyphics on the HR20 and on the trusty old TiVo.

I use component. As of 0x115, I am having no CC problems. Is it possible that those with CC problems are using HDMI?

The undocumented improvement to Parental Control in 0x119 is still there. After removing parental controls for 4 hours, you get an option to Extend 4 hours.

I always test OTA just before a download and then again just after. Even in those few minutes atmospheric reception still can change. 0x115 was about a 20% increase. 0x119 was a 20% decrease. Ox11B is back up 20% restoring the 0x115 levels.

We knew that they were not specifically trying to correct other bugs but sometimes they get fixed without being announced so I tested through.

*Audio Sync Bug*
Our lip sync audio problems were greatly reduced with 0x115 and are still as good as 0x119 and now 0x11B. There is still a ways to go to catch up with the old TiVo and OTA.

*Negative Time Bug*
I can still induce the Negative Time Bug by pressing delete at the end of a program. Go right back into My Playlist and the deleted program is there. Press PLAY and voilá, Negative Time Bug.

*Channels I Receive Bug*
The HR20 still does not "Display only the channels that are in your current subscription package" p. 33

*Wrong Info Bug*
After letting the Guide repopulate for a few hours, it is already clear that the HR20 still ignores and even reverses Guide data from the channel 100 back channel feed. The HR20 still does not Provide accurate repeat/first run & HD info so the right shows can be recorded p. 47

*Autorecord Bugs*
The worst are still due to the CIR Bug. But is still will not Allow Autorecord after a Search by Title as described in the manual on pp. 20 & 31 Also, Autorecord still does not allow padding.

*Favorite Channel Bug*
The HR20 still will not Apply Current/Favorite Channels as a filter to Search for "just what you want to watch" p. 31

*Caller ID Bug*
The first week, my Caller ID kept saying I needed to subscribe. I replaced the DSL filter and have had no problems for months. Caller ID log and Pop-ups are still perfect for me in 0x11B.

12 Hours of constant recording and use and all is good again! (So far...)

- Craig


----------



## jostanton (Nov 15, 2006)

Got Raven last night. Still no 3-1 (frequency channel 2) KVBC-DT Las Vegas, NV. Should be a strong signal as on HD Tivo and TV tuner. I just get "not aquired" 771 message. Also new bug; KVCW-DT channel 33-1 (frequency channel 29) remappeds to 99-1 KVCW with 33's program information in guide. When I tune to this I don't get 33's programing. This channel uses it's subchannels to broadcast USDTV subscription programing which is scrambled.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Does Anyone know if this release corrects the "unwatchable" bug?


----------



## kellen34 (Dec 15, 2006)

My OTA channels aren't working as good with 11B. 119 was the best for me, and quite frankly, I'm getting really tired of all this. I was a believer until today. I honestly think D* knows they have a piece of crap receiver and they are trying to buy time until they can get a new one out. This receiver sucks, in my opinion. It's trash, and I can't believe they made me pay $200 for it, plus a 2 year contract.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

kellen34 said:


> My OTA channels aren't working as good with 11B.


Have you tried to go into the OTA channel settings and reset them, then do a reboot as stated in numerous posts here?

This should properly reset all your OTA., and you should be a much happy camper.


----------



## quarrymen1 (Dec 14, 2006)

lost caller id after raven now what??


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

normanite said:


> This update, 11b, however, is giving me problems that were not present before. A Search complely locks up the screen. I can't even turn the HR20 off. Did a RBR, tried again, same problem. Tried another RBR, same thing. Specifically, I was going to search for new episodes of Survivor. Typed in the first letter S and everything froze.


Sometimes people do not wait long enough when they initiate a search. I'd try it again and go have a cup of coffee or something.

Not saying it should be this way, but it sometimes is.


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

ecafoodood said:


> First time poster. Couldn't believe my first choice username
> (and several variations of it) were already registered.
> 
> Anyways:
> ...


Have you tried using component cables? I had lip synch issues using HDMI, but component has resolved them.


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

Have watched programs recorded under 119. All played back with no issues.


----------



## nikwax (Jan 1, 2007)

sucked in 0x11b last night. No issues so far, it does seem faster through the menus. OTA signal strength looks better, not sure if that's due to the weather or 0x11b. Big test will be tomorrow when recording the games (one OTA, one sat). Last weekend the OTA San Diego game was about 95% dropouts


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

islesfan said:


> Just wait 'till Sci-fi goes HD...


Hey ilse fan just ordered the nhl half season. I know you have had padding issues but could you tell me what issues you have to date recording nhl ice? anything still in 11b

i pmed you but it got bounced..........

thx!


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I am enjoying the faster guide and faster channel changes. From HD to non used to take a full 8 count. That is cut in half. 44 trouble in past thread remains to be seen. I have another glitch that has remained. I will start another thread dedicated to this.
I look forward to the future upgrades that can make the autorecord more reliable. This I miss the most.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

quarrymen1 said:


> lost caller id after raven now what??


Try turn off Caller ID, clearing the Call Log, then turning Caller ID back on.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Bob_T said:


> No really news issues with this release.
> 
> One persistent issue, present through all software releases, is that the Guide runs off the page at the bottom.
> 
> ...


You can adjust that with the service menu for the Sammy -- as I had to. Haven't got any notes here with me; but, after you search and discover the remote key combo to get you into the service menu -- there are incremental adjustments for horizontal and vertical positioning of the picture.

Sorry to be so vague; but, I just took a minute away from tons of family commitments to peek in.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

wow! we are heading for 24 hours on this release with very few problems


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

So far so good.
For the first time since I put Letterman on Series Link two weeks ago the lip sync seems to be much better and no Woody Woodpecker or dropped audio. (Local HD satellite CBS)


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

carl6 said:


> You need to set the remote to the DTV position in order to enter the 02468. Otherwise you can leave that HR20 programmed for AV1. During the initial restart, it hasn't gotten far enough along to know you changed it to AV1 and still responds to dtv.
> 
> Carl


I don't believe this is actually the case. I have two hr20s in the same a/v cabinet. One is set to AV1. I don't change anything on either machine or remote when I force the downloads. I believe the DTV/AVR setup is stored in the individual machine's memory and remains there during the forced downloads.


----------



## hoss713 (Oct 22, 2006)

Two things I've noticed:

1) There seems to be a noticeable delay between when you try to trick play (FF) at 2x or more speed. (I don't recall if this existed prior).

2) While I don't have a baseline to go by, in my opinion the time it takes to change a channel (from when you click the up/down arrow until a picture shows up on the next channel) is too long. I'm getting between 3-4 seconds between channels. The guide data for the channel shows up immediately though. I get the same results switching between hi-def -> hi-def or std-def -> std-def. I do NOT have Native mode turned on.

lj


----------



## LGM2007 (Dec 17, 2006)

I haven't had any troubles so far, but my TV Ratio seems to have been reset to 4:3. And certain channelratings were now set to block. I'm sure I didn't set them.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

hoss713 said:


> Two things I've noticed:
> 
> 1) There seems to be a noticeable delay between when you try to trick play (FF) at 2x or more speed. (I don't recall if this existed prior).
> 
> ...


1) There has been an improvement with this release (11b). There was a distinct delay when RW and FF; to the point where the pic would freeze a couple of seconds before moving. So, for me, 11b has been an improvement.

2) 11b has made channel surfing a little faster; but it's not there yet. It is smoother when the the resolution of the channel you are going from and going to are the same. ex. 1080i to 10801. When going from 1080i to 480p; it takes more time. This is better with native set to off.

:welcome_s to the Forum.


----------



## quarrymen1 (Dec 14, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Try turn off Caller ID, clearing the Call Log, then turning Caller ID back on.


tried it no go also when i run a system test all ok cept tel line


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> About 18-20 minutes for the full cycle to complete. The guide takes 24 hours to fully refresh, but a fair amount is there after the download.
> 
> As long as you get started by about 1:15am (EST) or so, you should be fine.


Thanks... going to go do it tonite and see what happens!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

MartyS said:


> Thanks... going to go do it tonite and see what happens!


And join the chat at http://chat.dbstalk.com lots of good discussion there everytime. Last night, less about HR20 issues, more about football--a very good sign. when all we talk about are issues, things don't look good for release. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## normanite (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks hdtvfan and paulman. Perhaps I never tried a search that soon before. Anyway, everything works fine now.

As someone new here, let me mention something I'm sure is not new, but may be lost to perspective over time. I'm not IT, just an average consumer type person. I too was disappointed in this device when I first brought it home. The machine didn't do some of the things in the guide book, didn't seem as easy to use as the TIVO and had weird bugs. I think it's remarkable how D would make it's process available to this site as it works through the problems. I think it is remarkable how involved this site is in helping them and dispersing information. Maybe this isn't the entertainment D meant to deliver, but it's entertainment nevertheless. 

My machine appears very much headed in the right direction. Any inconvenience originally caused by the bugs has been more than made up by how much fun this is due to the rapidly available downloads and discussions.


----------



## hoss713 (Oct 22, 2006)

Vinny said:


> 1) There has been an improvement with this release (11b). There was a distinct delay when RW and FF; to the point where the pic would freeze a couple of seconds before moving. So, for me, 11b has been an improvement.


Yes - I do see the improvement from the previous freezes or audio sync problems when ending a trick play!



Vinny said:


> 2) 11b has made channel surfing a little faster; but it's not there yet. It is smoother when the the resolution of the channel you are going from and going to are the same. ex. 1080i to 10801. When going from 1080i to 480p; it takes more time. This is better with native set to off.


I definitly have native set to off - I don't see how anyone could put up with the delay with it set to on...



Vinny said:


> :welcome_s to the Forum.


Thanks - I've actually been lurking for some time... 

lj


----------



## Cobra (Aug 9, 2006)

woke up this morning, turned the tv and hr20, nothing but a black screen, checked signal strengths, all good, did a rbr, and all is good, not sure why I got the black screen when turning on the tv, never happened before. But its working so far


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Cobra said:


> woke up this morning, turned the tv and hr20, nothing but a black screen, checked signal strengths, all good, did a rbr, and all is good, not sure why I got the black screen when turning on the tv, never happened before. But its working so far


This has been reported by a significant minority of people in prior releases. I've not seen it, but it may be an HDMI issue (are you using HDMI or Component?). Others have reported it happening once, and after doing a RBR, it never returned. Keep us posted.


----------



## Cobra (Aug 9, 2006)

I am using hdmi, from the receiver straight to the tv. I now have lost picture on espn hd watching the badger game, checked signal strength on satellite 110 tuner 1, transponders 8 and 10 are 96, and transponder 12 is 0, this keeps happening. When I check tuner 2, all 3 are perfect, 97-100. Weather is bright blue sky and sunny, so I dont think it is a weather related issue. Any thoughts?
thanks again


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Cobra said:


> I am using hdmi, from the receiver straight to the tv. I now have lost picture on espn hd watching the badger game, checked signal strength on satellite 110 tuner 1, transponders 8 and 10 are 96, and transponder 12 is 0, this keeps happening. When I check tuner 2, all 3 are perfect, 97-100. Weather is bright blue sky and sunny, so I dont think it is a weather related issue. Any thoughts?
> thanks again


Aside from checking for loose cables, I would try a RBR (red button reset) or from the menu:

Menu > Help & Settings > Setup > Reset > Reset Recorder

You will lose you guide info, but nothing else.

If that doesn't work, try unplugging the HR20 for 10 mins or so, and plugging it back in.

Note: this is a different problem than what I thought you were originally asking about ...no TV pix after trying to return from standby on the HR20 with the TV also turned off.


----------



## carrot (Aug 3, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> *How To Force An Update*:
> - Restart your system via either the Red-Button or Reset from the Menu (NOT RESET EVERYTHING)
> - When the first blue screen appears, and the wheel starts to rotate... enter 0 2 4 6 8 on your remote
> - You will then see a 2nd blue screen with a message...
> ...


Are you sure that this list of steps is not still missing the mandatory requirement to set the remote control to IR instead of RF before trying?

That missing step caused me and others a lot of wasted attempts and re-boots and about 50 precisely executed keystrokes to switch modes back and forward last time.


----------



## magellanmtb (Nov 19, 2006)

maybe it's just me, or a different time of viewing, but the colors of previous recorded material (planet earth: from pole to pole) don't seem to have as much punch with "raven" as they did when viewed them with ...119> It was recorded with ...119 as the software. Would like to test it by forcing a download, but I'm not sure what release I'll get. Northeast, NYC area. Does anyone know?


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

magellanmtb said:


> Would like to test it by forcing a download, but I'm not sure what release I'll get. Northeast, NYC area. Does anyone know?


Almost certainly 0x10B


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

carrot said:


> Are you sure that this list of steps is not still missing the mandatory requirement to set the remote control to IR instead of RF before trying?
> 
> That missing step caused me and others a lot of wasted attempts and re-boots and about 50 precisely executed keystrokes to switch modes back and forward last time.


My remote is set to RF. Have successfully forced 115, 119 and 11B without resetting to IR.


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

(Also posted in the issues thread).



Just J said:


> Cliff Notes: A 2 hour program padded for 3 hours recorded correctly, but during playback has tick marks every 15 minutes for the initial 2 hours, and no tick marks in the 3 hour pad time.


Full details on the above are here.

I set up another padded recording. This time, on an HD LIL local (Chicago CBS 2), I added a 1:30 hour pad to a 2:15 hour recording. I made sure the live tuner was on a different channel the whole time. I watched portions of the recording before and during the pad period. As before, the entire requested period (3:45) recorded. Also as before, the time bar tick marks only appeared in the scheduled portion of the show, and not in the pad period. This showed up even when I watched the recording right after it started, well before the pad period - I could see the entire 3:45 time bar, but the tick marks only went part way up the bar.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

LGM2007 said:


> I haven't had any troubles so far, but my TV Ratio seems to have been reset to 4:3. And certain channelratings were now set to block. I'm sure I didn't set them.




I found the same thing. Noticed the 4:3 reset right off. Thanks for the blocked info. I wouldn't have caught that until I needed it.


----------



## WayneO (Dec 31, 2006)

lucky13 said:


> My remote is set to RF. Have successfully forced 115, 119 and 11B without resetting to IR.


After many RBR and Forced Downloads, also no need to reset the IR.


----------



## wakajawaka (Sep 27, 2006)

Well, I tried very hard to cause a hiccup today with 011b. Couldn't do it. The worst I got was Pinky. I even tried padding an ESPN Full Court game, worked like a charm. I've been one of the lucky ones, only 1 RBR, 1 missed recording (NFLST) since last October. Maybe it's time to replace my HR10-250 as my primary system (HR20 is in the bedroom). I want to be ready when those new HD channels go live later this year!


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

wakajawaka said:


> I even tried padding an ESPN Full Court game, worked like a charm.


That's quite encouraging.


----------



## Blue Rhino (Jan 20, 2007)

My first post though I've been reading these threads for a while. 11b has so far been fine except for trick play while I watch live TV -- this is probably a known problem but I'll put it out there anyway. If I rewind, the picture basically freezes even though I'm definitely rewinding. When I release the rewind button, I find myself somewhere in the past and I can watch from there. This problem doesn't occur all the time and is definitely not a deal killer. Just wanted to weigh in.

Bottom line for me is 11b is encouraging.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

jheda said:


> Hey ilse fan just ordered the nhl half season. I know you have had padding issues but could you tell me what issues you have to date recording nhl ice? anything still in 11b
> 
> i pmed you but it got bounced..........
> 
> thx!


The Isles played their last game before the All-Star break on Thursday, and I got 11b on Friday, so I haven't had any games recorded since the update. I had my last problem with 119 (the Isles game on Thursday, which the HR20 canceled for no reason, so I missed the first period by the time I got home from work, fortunately, I still have a TiVo, and that never misses a game).

I haven't had a problem with padding, since the NHL Center Ice recordings go on for 6 hours automatically. The problems I had under older software versions were things like, it would not record the game at all, or if it did, I could only watch while it was live. In other words, I could start watching a 4:30 game at 5:30, but if I didn't finish the game by the time the game ended live, the picture would freeze, and I would lose the rest of the game. Also, it would delete the game as soon as it was over, even if I marked it as "keep until I delete." Both of those problems went away with version FA.

Now, the main, really critical, top of the list problem, is that they have not enabled the "Channels I Receive" function. As a result, you cannot autorecord the games. I have a TiVo wishlist of Islanders - Sports - Hockey, and it records every game, regardless of channel. With the HR20, if you set up the same autorecord parameters, it will try to record the game on the first channel it finds it on. That means, rather than recording the game on, say 764 which I get with NHL Center Ice, it will try to record the game on FSNY. Of course, as soon as it tries to tune to FNSY, it will realize that I don't get that channel, so it will dump the recording.

The only solution is to scan the program guide for the games you want (DON'T USE SEARCH, it does not work. It will only give you results in the 600's as well.). Once you find the games you want to watch, press the R button to set them to record. Now, don't think your job is over. Remember, this is not a DVR like TiVo. After you set the recording, you have to babysit the ToDo list, at least twice a day. When you check the ToDo list, and you find that the games you have scheduled are gone, just go to the History list, find them there (it will say "canceled" with no reason given), and select "record." But wait, you're not done yet. You have to keep babysitting the ToDo list right up until game time. It can cancel your recording at any time until the game starts (at least it doesn't cancel during the game anymore!).

It can be frustrating, but with a lot of work, you will only miss parts of games, as long as you don't spend the night away from home, EVER!

Let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Vinny said:


> 1) There has been an improvement with this release (11b). There was a distinct delay when RW and FF; to the point where the pic would freeze a couple of seconds before moving. So, for me, 11b has been an improvement.
> 
> 2) 11b has made channel surfing a little faster; but it's not there yet. It is smoother when the the resolution of the channel you are going from and going to are the same. ex. 1080i to 10801. When going from 1080i to 480p; it takes more time. This is better with native set to off.
> 
> :welcome_s to the Forum.


I did try letting the HR20 know that I have more resolutions than 1080i, and I tried changing channels. It is MUCH faster, but still way too slow, so I unchecked all the resolutions except 1080i. I'll try again with a later release.


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

islesfan said:


> I did try letting the HR20 know that I have more resolutions than 1080i, and I tried changing channels. It is MUCH faster, but still way too slow, so I unchecked all the resolutions except 1080i. I'll try again with a later release.


You do no have to uncheck all resolutions. Just set HR20 to native off and set the resolution you want, it will not change it.


----------



## HardCoder (Dec 15, 2006)

I've braved the 30 sec skip for a number of programs now, and it seems to be working fine. Of course it'll probably black screen next time, but ....

I've had a few audio dropouts but nothing like 119 or 115.

And of course pinky's there.

Has someone from D* ever told us what pinky means? Is it A/V sync related? Having trouble getting I-B frames for smooth trickplay? What is it?


----------



## HardCoder (Dec 15, 2006)

Vitor said:


> You do no have to uncheck all resolutions. Just set HR20 to native off and set the resolution you want, it will not change it.


My 40" Samsung LCD (780 line) does a better job scaling than either my Denon receiver or the HR20, so I just enable all resolutions, set it to native, and forget about it.


----------



## voyager1 (Dec 16, 2006)

DishDog said:


> Checked trickplay on two 119 recordings and OK. Checked on a 011b recording and OK.
> Checked CC on 3 local HD sat channels and 2 HD 70's channels and CC displayed, but not translated perfectly. Lot's of "typo's" on local ABC. It's as if speech recognition software isn't doing the job?
> 
> Checked caller ID and worked OK.


caller id still not working here :


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

rsblaski said:


> I don't believe this is actually the case. I have two hr20s in the same a/v cabinet. One is set to AV1. I don't change anything on either machine or remote when I force the downloads. I believe the DTV/AVR setup is stored in the individual machine's memory and remains there during the forced downloads.


Okay, thanks for the info. I know with the R15 that is true, and made the assumption (bad thing to do) that it was the same on the HR20. Sorry for any mis-info.

Carl


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

I think I'll suffer from withdrawal if pinkie ever leaves!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

bobojay said:


> I think I'll suffer from withdrawal if pinkie ever leaves!


I confess, I would like Pinkie to be "fixed" so that he/she is planned and safe; not gotten rid of. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

voyager1 said:


> caller id still not working here :


Have you run the System Test to see if Phone is OK.

One person on this forum admitted that he had the phone plugged into the network input.

If you have a corded phone handy, connect to the cable going to the receiver and see if it works.

I assume you subscribe to caller ID thru your phone company.

I hope that one of these suggestions solves you problem, if not


----------



## babryan (Aug 19, 2006)

Cobra said:


> I am using hdmi, from the receiver straight to the tv. I now have lost picture on espn hd watching the badger game, checked signal strength on satellite 110 tuner 1, transponders 8 and 10 are 96, and transponder 12 is 0, this keeps happening. When I check tuner 2, all 3 are perfect, 97-100. Weather is bright blue sky and sunny, so I dont think it is a weather related issue. Any thoughts?
> thanks again


Cobra, I have a similar or maybe the same problem after updating to 11b from 119. After checking Signal Strength in the settings I found that I am only getting a signal on everythery other transponder on tuner 2. Symptoms are black screen on some channels and searching for signal on some, just depends on which tuner is live. I actually reverted back to 10b after the Raven download window and still have the problem. Either way its causing huge problems with missed recordings and just trying to channel surf.

I've tried everything from unplugging to switching the inputs.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

lwilli201 said:


> Have you run the System Test to see if Phone is OK.
> 
> One person on this forum admitted that he had the phone plugged into the network input.
> 
> ...


We had a bad splitter on the wall jack so when we swapped it out - Caller ID was restored.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

tibber said:


> I confess, I would like Pinkie to be "fixed" so that he/she is planned and safe; not gotten rid of.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


By "fixed" I hope your not referring to a surgical solution.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

DishDog said:


> By "fixed" I hope your not referring to a surgical solution.


Just a software "surgical" strike.


----------



## RedChef (Jan 18, 2007)

I have been watching this board for a week or so ... missed out on the 119 update ... but I just downloaded the 11b update. Hope this update helps me live with my HR20! I absolutely miss my Tivo. The wife hates the HR20, doesn't care about HD ... so I hooked a SD Tivo unit to the same TV my HR20 is hooked to ... that should calm her down!


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Have you tried to go into the OTA channel settings and reset them, then do a reboot as stated in numerous posts here?
> 
> This should properly reset all your OTA., and you should be a much happy camper.


When you go through the OTA setup again, be sure to enter the zip code numbers even if they are there as the default. The system sometimes doesn't seen to recognize the defaults.

GH


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Blue Rhino said:


> My first post though I've been reading these threads for a while. 11b has so far been fine except for trick play while I watch live TV -- this is probably a known problem but I'll put it out there anyway. If I rewind, the picture basically freezes even though I'm definitely rewinding. When I release the rewind button, I find myself somewhere in the past and I can watch from there. This problem doesn't occur all the time and is definitely not a deal killer. Just wanted to weigh in.
> 
> Bottom line for me is 11b is encouraging.


After seeing your post, I tried hard to reproduce this, but cannot. All Trick Play functions have been rock solid in 11B and do exactly as defined. This is true both live and recorded.


----------



## kellen34 (Dec 15, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Have you tried to go into the OTA channel settings and reset them, then do a reboot as stated in numerous posts here?
> 
> This should properly reset all your OTA., and you should be a much happy camper.


It worked! Thank you for the information. Sorry about my earlier rant, I was simply frustrated. I'm a believer once again!

kellen34


----------



## superchief (Dec 22, 2006)

jostanton said:


> Got Raven last night. Still no 3-1 (frequency channel 2) KVBC-DT Las Vegas, NV. Should be a strong signal as on HD Tivo and TV tuner. I just get "not aquired" 771 message. Also new bug; KVCW-DT channel 33-1 (frequency channel 29) remappeds to 99-1 KVCW with 33's program information in guide. When I tune to this I don't get 33's programing. This channel uses it's subchannels to broadcast USDTV subscription programing which is scrambled.


We also do not get 3-1 or 3-2 in Las Vegas, however it was apparently not on the list to be fixed (yet).


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Argghhhhh....I downloaded the 11b update today and loved it and then my wife forced another download a few minutes ago and put us back to 10b.....damn


----------



## BreezeCJ (Jan 8, 2007)

wneilson82 said:


> Argghhhhh....I downloaded the 11b update today and loved it and then my wife forced another download a few minutes ago and put us back to 10b.....damn


And why would she do that? (Just Curious?)


----------



## BreezeCJ (Jan 8, 2007)

richlife said:


> After seeing your post, I tried hard to reproduce this, but cannot. All Trick Play functions have been rock solid in 11B and do exactly as defined. This is true both live and recorded.


I've had the frozen screen rewind problem in 11B. Also have tried to play 2 recordings that wouldn't start - I had to FF or 30slip to get them to play.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

BreezeCJ said:


> And why would she do that? (Just Curious?)


I told her earlier today that I was planning on doing it and if I wasnt home....and I hadnt told her to do it....to do it....so I taught her how...

Well, I told her that I had done it and she says she forgot so when she got home late tonight...she did it.

Ugh


----------



## dj76116 (Jan 19, 2007)

Well, Just got mine a few days ago. the last updaye shows 0x10b received 1/19 5:26a having problems with pausing live TV. can pause it, but not continue. have to to the last channel and back before it will continue on its own. Still running the non-HD dish till Monday. Would that have something to do with it? Other problems as well (Wife was a TIVO) addict, but will wait for another update whenever it gets here in DFW.

Learned a ton between this site and the pdf files. 

thanks

dave


----------



## rbean (Jan 12, 2007)

wneilson82 said:


> Argghhhhh....I downloaded the 11b update today and loved it and then my wife forced another download a few minutes ago and put us back to 10b.....damn


You allow your wife to touch the remote? Manlaw #2, wife not allowed to touch remote, and showing her how to force download could result in nuetering


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I forced the download last night. My two previous issues were BSD at turn-on in the morning, and control lockup while using trickplay on a show you were watching as it recorded.
I left it on a NY HD channel overnight, which is my ususal habit. It worked fine when turned on.
Then I started recording a show on that channel, waited awhile and tried trickplay while it was recording. No problems! Everything worked fast and great. No "tearing" of the guide, either.

I'm at work now and will test more later, but so far the HR20 is working like a charm.

No OTA, MPEG4, or networking. Panasonic 3LCD connected directly via HDMI.


----------



## rtphokie (Sep 17, 2006)

Is there anyway we can get an email list setup for announcing these download windows? I've not been able to visit the board often this week and missed these windows as a results.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

rtphokie said:


> Is there anyway we can get an email list setup for announcing these download windows? I've not been able to visit the board often this week and missed these windows as a results.


Just subscribe to following thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=73172

You'll get an e-mail announcing any release candidate.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

UPDATE - I now have about 10 hours of testing 11B. OTA, trickplays, old recordings, audio, caller ID, etc. run thorugh for hours. Most recent, recorded a total of 8 MPEG2 and MPEG4 programs, HD, SD, and the like. All played back fine. No BSOD, no lockups.

After my 1 1/2 days of testing, 11B still holding up strong.


----------



## jeffloby (Dec 3, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> UPDATE - I now have about 10 hours of testing 11B. OTA, trickplays, old recordings, audio, caller ID, etc. run thorugh for hours. Most recent, recorded a total of 8 MPEG2 and MPEG4 programs, HD, SD, and the like. All played back fine. No BSOD, no lockups.
> 
> After my 1 1/2 days of testing, 11B still holding up strong.


I agree, no problems for me so far.


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

HD NET test pattern worked with +1 minunte on either side last night.

Joel


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> UPDATE - I now have about 10 hours of testing 11B. OTA, trickplays, old recordings, audio, caller ID, etc. run thorugh for hours. Most recent, recorded a total of 8 MPEG2 and MPEG4 programs, HD, SD, and the like. All played back fine. No BSOD, no lockups.
> 
> After my 1 1/2 days of testing, 11B still holding up strong.


Same here. This one looks like a winner.


----------



## pjgu7000 (Jan 18, 2007)

Was away from the house yesterday, turned off the HR20 (Standby). Came home this morning turned on the receiver to a black screen. Did a recorder reboot (red button) all is working.


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

If that happens again-try power on again or a list command, channel up etc I had that probelm once and those worked-I did not need an RBR.

Joel


----------



## Dave_S (Jan 7, 2006)

Downloaded 0x11b on two units last night that previously had 0x119. Right away I noticed the trick play and FF/REW functions were much improved. My system would freeze when you hit FF, and once in a while reboot with 0x119, but with Raven the FF works great. The guide and other menus seem faster, but I am seeing tearing. I was able to watch a few shows that were previously recorded under older versions with no issues. So far this version is looking real good!!

One thing I did do differently with this last forced update. As soon as the box loaded, and subsequently rebooted, I went into the menu and forced another reboot right away. Hopefully we will see this as a general release.


----------



## paul01463 (Jun 27, 2004)

tibber said:


> I confess, I would like Pinkie to be "fixed" so that he/she is planned and safe; not gotten rid of.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Or sent to the country to live at the farm where my parents sent Fluffy all those years ago.


----------



## irlspotter (Dec 14, 2006)

I am a newbie to this discussion.

Downloaded 0x11B, I am using HDMI to Dell W3201C TV. I am also using dolby digital out to Samsung HT-Q45. On programs recorded under 0x115, when using trickplay the sound syncs up and begins play immediately. If I record a program under 0x11B and use the trickplay, it takes approximately 20 seconds for the sound to begin. Also, when watching live tv, use any trickplay or channel changing, it takes approximately 30 seconds for the sound to be heard on the HT-Q45.


----------



## Xram (Nov 19, 2005)

tibber said:


> I confess, I would like Pinkie to be "fixed" so that he/she is planned and safe; not gotten rid of.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I wouldn't mind if Pinkie stayed, If she would just learn to clean the dishes.


----------



## Xram (Nov 19, 2005)

paulman182 said:


> I forced the download last night. My two previous issues were BSD at turn-on in the morning, and control lockup while using trickplay on a show you were watching as it recorded.
> I left it on a NY HD channel overnight, which is my ususal habit. It worked fine when turned on.
> Then I started recording a show on that channel, waited awhile and tried trickplay while it was recording. No problems! Everything worked fast and great. No "tearing" of the guide, either.
> 
> ...


I did the same thing and all is well except last night i had a tearing of the guide incident


----------



## dj76116 (Jan 19, 2007)

Well, I just did a reset with the 02468 (using 10b) and it came back saying found new software. Except it was 10b!! so I let i DL again and going through some clicks and my pause/resume is working and the scheduler i better and got to change mor settings. so life is better


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Downloaded 11B last night. No problems yet. Trick play on buffer is ok. Have not recorded anything yet. No tearing. Unit comes out of standby very fast. I do not have OTA.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

As I noted in the "Issues" thread, when I turned on my system this morning, the HR20 was showing a frozen screen. At first I pressed List and my Playlist items came up; I had intended to press Guide and see if I could change the channel so I hit Exit and then Guide, but then the unit became entirely unresponsive to both the remote and the front panel. Had to RBR. I also noticed that the first press of Skip Back on any given channel is a lot longer than six seconds - subsequent presses are just about exactly 6 six seconds until I change the channel and start a new buffer. Then the first press is long again. I counted 15 seconds for the first press the last time I tried it. This is on both MPEG2 SD (NFL Network) and MPEG2 HD (ESPN HD). I'll try it on an MPEG4 HD channel later.


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

Downloaded 11b on Friday night. Pretty heavy usage last night and today so far with no issues. Have noticed the really snappy remote response time. Causes occassional issues as we had become accustomed to the sluggish response. I'm certain we will adapt and definitely prefer the quicker response time.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> UPDATE - I now have about 10 hours of testing 11B. OTA, trickplays, old recordings, audio, caller ID, etc. run thorugh for hours. Most recent, recorded a total of 8 MPEG2 and MPEG4 programs, HD, SD, and the like. All played back fine. No BSOD, no lockups.
> 
> After my 1 1/2 days of testing, 11B still holding up strong.


Ditto. Looks like they may have cleaned up the major issues.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Well its 36 hours now on two boxes, both with HDMI (native off 720P). No tearing, no lockups, no blue screens.

Bob


----------



## WayneO (Dec 31, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> As I noted in the "Issues" thread, when I turned on my system this morning, the HR20 was showing a frozen screen. At first I pressed List and my Playlist items came up; I had intended to press Guide and see if I could change the channel so I hit Exit and then Guide, but then the unit became entirely unresponsive to both the remote and the front panel. Had to RBR. I also noticed that the first press of Skip Back on any given channel is a lot longer than six seconds - subsequent presses are just about exactly 6 six seconds until I change the channel and start a new buffer. Then the first press is long again. I counted 15 seconds for the first press the last time I tried it. This is on both MPEG2 SD (NFL Network) and MPEG2 HD (ESPN HD). I'll try it on an MPEG4 HD channel later.


Sadly, after 24 hours (download 11B Friday Night with 2nd reset the next AM), I am back to "unwatchable" on all recordings. It appears the unit crashed Saturday Night just before SNL... Saturday Night Live was not recorded, but the History Log said otherwise. Nothing else to report (OTA, CC, etc.) as I am trying to confine my use to good 'ole bread and butter recording and playing... After RBR I can play anything which actually recorded going back to early January... Keep trying D*, and thanks to DBStalk for easing (or sharing) the pain.


----------



## jaybee (Jun 22, 2006)

I've had two black screens bugs on all the MPEG2 channels since the Friday download as I reported in the issues thread. No other problems like frozen screens or trick play issues. Just every screen black with exception of the menus and MPEG4 channels. If the BSB happens one more time, I'm backing off the update. 1 or 2 times a week is much more palatable than 1 or 2 times a day.


----------



## BigSey (Oct 18, 2006)

Just got my HR20 installed yesterday afternoon and forced 11B last night. So far, no issues at all. In fact (and I know I'm gonna jinx myself here) but I like this box so much better than the HR10...so far.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

paul01463 said:


> Or sent to the country to live at the farm where my parents sent Fluffy all those years ago.


:lol:


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Someone on the D* forums relayed that they talked to CS and they were starting to roll out 11b. Anything about this floating around here?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Coffey77 said:


> Someone on the D* forums relayed that they talked to CS and they were starting to roll out 11b. Anything about this floating around here?


I'd doubt they'd star the national rollout on a Sunday. Maybe they misspoke and meant that they intended to start the rollout (soon).


----------



## hankmack (Feb 8, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'd doubt they'd star the national rollout on a Sunday. Maybe they misspoke and meant that they intended to start the rollout (soon).


Seems to me that they would do a roll out ASAP ,overtime included, considering all the problems they seem to have had with this.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'd doubt they'd star the national rollout on a Sunday. Maybe they misspoke and meant that they intended to start the rollout (soon).


Or they just focused on the "11" part


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

I would guess they haven't started yet either as many issues seem to pop up after a few days of work. I like the overall stability of this new release, 0x11b, so I think they'll roll early.


----------



## dallascontractor (Jan 9, 2007)

recorded mavs heat today ota, started recording on 75 TNT about 30 min later. When THT started recording mavs when into stutter and stopped only when switching between mavs tnt.
Second note padded 75 TNT at same time 15 min and status bar and recording came out great.


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

WayneO said:


> Sadly, after 24 hours (download 11B Friday Night with 2nd reset the next AM), I am back to "unwatchable" on all recordings. It appears the unit crashed Saturday Night just before SNL... Saturday Night Live was not recorded, but the History Log said otherwise. Nothing else to report (OTA, CC, etc.) as I am trying to confine my use to good 'ole bread and butter recording and playing... After RBR I can play anything which actually recorded going back to early January... Keep trying D*, and thanks to DBStalk for easing (or sharing) the pain.


WayneO - similar problems before this release on another release? How old is your box?


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

Have just spent some time watching programs recorded under 119 and 11b. No problems with any of them. The 11b ones were all timed recordings, or part of series links. All fine.

Pinkey finally showed up, not during a FF as before, but when I hit "Play" after a FF. Nice to see s/he is still here.


----------



## sjniedz (Feb 11, 2006)

I downloaded 0x11b Friday night and I am still getting the error "Do you want to delete this recording" when I go to play something. There is no way to get the programming to play that I know of. This happened twice since the software update and they are on shows that recorded AFTER the update. I would have thought this would have been taken care of in this release. Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## magellanmtb (Nov 19, 2006)

notice I've been getting "...has logged off" notifications on the sceen. Something I don't remember getting with previous releases.


----------



## ChuckBoozer (Jan 21, 2007)

Was Anyone else unable to download the software update?

I tried half a dozen times last night but to no avail. And, yes - I do know how to do it (I've forced downloads before). 

Oh well. I guess I'l just have to wait until the official release...


----------



## RedChef (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok, since downloading 11b, all seems to have been great until 5:30pm(CST) when the Colts-Pats game started. I set to record the game earlier today, and when the game started, channel 11(HD) was just a black screen ... no searching for signal ... just a black screen. So I checked channel 11(SD) and it was displaying content properly. So, I stopped recording the game in HD and deleted it. Then the black screen went to actual content, but ....

Now I can't pause, rewind, ff or set it to record. I guess I will have to reset the box again!

I was really hoping this 11b was going to fix these BS kinda issues ... looks like I may go back to the HR10-250 and give DTV another 6months (or when they roll out the 70-100 additional Mpeg2 HD channels). 

BTW: A DTV CSR informed me that one of the reasons they are not turning on the 70 new HD channels is because of the HR20-700 hardware issues.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

magellanmtb said:


> notice I've been getting "...has logged off" notifications on the sceen. Something I don't remember getting with previous releases.


If you are tied to your home PC network , you will get that every time you shut off you PC or the network connectoin is lost. I'm not sure if you can disable message to prevent that or not.

Bob


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

From the issues thread. I'm trying to keep that on topic, so I'm moving the discussion over here.


tibber said:


> Several of us spent roughly a weeks worth of my normal activity testing during the first 24 hours. Many, many trickplays, channel changes, recordings, etc. In other words we stressed the box heavily as quickly as we could.
> 
> Of course, problems have been found. Let us not minimize that fact. But more users seemingly will have better experiences than previous releases. That is one of the key criteria that D* apparently uses.
> 
> ...


What's "normal"? Do you know how much tv the average person uses? And where did you get this data?


----------



## HiDefGator (Nov 20, 2005)

RedChef said:


> BTW: A DTV CSR informed me that one of the reasons they are not turning on the 70 new HD channels is because of the HR20-700 hardware issues.


Well that and THEY HAVEN'T LAUNCHED THE NEW SATELITES YET!:lol:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

mtnagel said:


> From the issues thread. I'm trying to keep that on topic, so I'm moving the discussion over here.What's "normal"? Do you know how much tv the average person uses? And where did you get this data?


Good job, reposting here. 

By normal, I meant my normal for my testing. I'm sorry if I implied that I have some clue as to how anyone else uses the HR20. I also presume that the people who said they tested, actually tested in what they think is normal for them. 

Point is, for most releases, within minutes of downloading most release candidates, lots of problems been found. (My soft term, could be "lots", "many", or "a few". I don't have hard data, but I guess I could count all the postings within a limited time period.) But for this release, which did have more users claim to have downloaded it the first nite than the previous release candidate had for two nites, and had seemingly fewer problems, that sure looks like a very good sign.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> From the issues thread. I'm trying to keep that on topic, so I'm moving the discussion over here.What's "normal"?
> From the issues thread. I'm trying to keep that on topic, so I'm moving the discussion over here.
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by tibber
> ...


as the person who started this fight, I just wanted to clarify what I was saying to the OP.. 
Yes there are problems: bsod. morning freeze...
BUT, If I was rebooting 5 or 6 times a day and every recording was messed up, I would be looking at my hardware/power/connections very seriosly...this is not the norm....


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

tibber said:


> Good job, reposting here.
> 
> By normal, I meant my normal for my testing. I'm sorry if I implied that I have some clue as to how anyone else uses the HR20. I also presume that the people who said they tested, actually tested in what they think is normal for them.
> 
> ...


But what about the people reporting the BSOD's and unwatchables now? I'd say those are major issues. Maybe they took a little longer to come up than with previous versions, but they are still there.

I think people just jumped the gun to proclaim this the "greatest version yet". Maybe it is the best one, but it's not "perfect" yet (and this is just my impression from reading the issues thread as I haven't had any issues with 11b, but my unit is pretty good most of the time anyway).


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

mtnagel said:


> But what about the people reporting the BSOD's and unwatchables now? I'd say those are major issues. Maybe they took a little longer to come up than with previous versions, but they are still there.
> 
> I think people just jumped the gun to proclaim this the "greatest version yet". Maybe it is the best one, but it's not "perfect" yet (and this is just my impression from reading the issues thread as I haven't had any issues with 11b, but my unit is pretty good most of the time anyway).


Hear that! I voted that it was better than other releases (which I guess implies greatest so far), but it isn't the Gold standard for DVR experience I'm looking for. 

And, moving BSODs from one group of people to another isn't what I'd consider a fix... Even if it does reduce the number overall.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The only thing is that very few of the folks who have posted overall, not to mention the voters in the feedback poll, have had these problems.
> 
> 11B perfect - no.
> 
> 11B - a great improvement and overall solid for most folks - yes.


Well, you're entitled to you opinion and I'm not going to go back to the issue thread to count how many people are having these major issues, but my overall feeling from reading the issues thread is that there is still a significant number of people having major issues. And considering it's only been at most 47 hours since people have had it, I'd just say it's too early to make a call either way (no matter how many weeks worth of equivalent testing you claim some have made). Wait till the SL's start kicking in this week and then we can start to make a more accurate judgment call.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

I can say that so far I have not had any problems with 11b. Able to record, pad recordings, view recordings, no lockups, no reboots....looking good so far....


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

So who is going to blame the Pats loss on 0x11b?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Reggie3 said:


> So who is going to blame the Pats loss on 0x11b?


Dontcha know that the patriots were up later getting the Raven RC then flying to Indy. So it is 0x11b's fault


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> Well, you're entitled to you opinion and I'm not going to go back to the issue thread to count how many people are having these major issues, but my overall feeling from reading the issues thread is that there is still a significant number of people having major issues. And considering it's only been at most 47 hours since people have had it, I'd just say it's too early to make a call either way (no matter how many weeks worth of equivalent testing you claim some have made). Wait till the SL's start kicking in this week and then we can start to make a more accurate judgment call.


Ever watch election night coverage? It's certainly too early to decide who's going to win various elections when polls aren't even closed and some are HOURS away from closing. But we do it anyway. We look at exit polls and try to get a feel for what's happening.

The same is true here. Certainly it's too early to make any significant judgement as to whether this is the best release ever. But, we all talk and compare notes and compare "exit polls" and we make our early predictions.

Many of the people posting their testing results have gone through the same process for the last half dozen releases, and in each instance have been able to find reproducable major issues. In this instance, those same users didn't encounter the same problems.

Too early to tell, sure. Early returns lend themselves to a positive outcome.

Maybe midweek network programming and SLs affected by them will bring out different issues, but to this point, the results are promising.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

And how lond should D* wait to try to 'fix' this box.. how loud would we be screaming if we were getting the second release from day one now? 
keep em comming D* and we'll keep testin em...


----------



## superchief (Dec 22, 2006)

houskamp said:


> And how lond should D* wait to try to 'fix' this box.. how loud would we be screaming if we were getting the second release from day one now?
> keep em comming D* and we'll keep testin em...


10-4!

Bump


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

I've read the issues thread for 11b as well as 119, 115, etc. I've participated in the last 3 forced downloads and have tested using past recordings, new recordings and trick plays in all types of viewing......recorded and live. So far, this release has been the most stabile (for me) than any other. That means.....its the best so far...period. Does it mean that D* should stop trying to fix all the major and minor issues that the box still has....NO. It does mean that for most of the 500+ downloaders most of the annoying problems have been fixed for most of the people. Thats a good thing, not a bad thing. So I don't understand why a few could not agree with the numbers.

As for hundreds of hours of testing; I would venture to say there have been thousands of man hours testing this release over the past 3 days. Due the math; over 500 downloads multiplied by the hours of testing by each downloader. So, after thousands of hours; no new bugs were found; except the tearing; and the HR20 has become more stabile for most who downloaded.

Polls are nothing more than numbers that can be used to make points on either side. This poll seems to be pretty accurate.

Ok....I just stepped off my soap box. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## fpd917 (Aug 16, 2006)

This is by far the best software update that I have had to date. It has worked flawlessly for me since Friday night. I am keeping my fingers crossed that this keeps up.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> But what about the people reporting the BSOD's and unwatchables now? I'd say those are major issues. Maybe they took a little longer to come up than with previous versions, but they are still there.
> 
> I think people just jumped the gun to proclaim this the "greatest version yet". Maybe it is the best one, but it's not "perfect" yet (and this is just my impression from reading the issues thread as I haven't had any issues with 11b, but my unit is pretty good most of the time anyway).


As another follow up, I just took the time to SCAN through the 11b issues thread. By my count, in my head, just scanning the posts to get the basic feel of what they were recording, I come up with only 14 or 15 posts reporting issues with recording (missed, bsod, ikd, etc.). There were another 4 or 5 reporting black screen, unresponsive HR20 after having it off for some period of time. Two of those posts, mine and another poster, left the HR20 on ESPN HD overnight, which has been known to cause the system to be unresponsive in the morning.

So, while there are still issues out there, there are basically 20 posts by different individuals reporting major issues, out of over 500 that have reported that they forced the download. I may have missed a few posts, but there are 300 posts in that thread, and 20 of them are reporting experiencing the common major issues. There were 3 others reporting that their remotes were locking up.

Not perfect, but certainly a step in the right direction.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Coupled with over 210 testers who have provided feedback with an 85% positive "very good" or better results feedback rating on 11B....your information is *very* helpful to paint a clear picture on 11B.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to do the actual counting!


I just got curious, as the early reports seemed to be so positive and this afternoon and evening there seemed to be an onslaught of posts about how the problems are starting to pile up and I wondered how bad it was.

Certainly the reports are increasing. The first half of the issues forum only had 4 or 5 of the "major issue posts" and the last half (roughly) had 10 or so.

That being said, it still only totalled 20 at this particular moment in time, so I don't think that the issues are necessarily "piling up".

I know these are early "exit poll" type results, with only 48 hours under our belts, and, for some, maybe even less time in action. But even exit polls are useful information, so I thought it worthwhile to wade through the 12 pages of posts and get a better feel for what was actually happening.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I had two lockups on 115 when bringing the system out of standby. 119 was better, that problem wasn't seen. Still no problems with 11b. Pinky seen once, however.  More testing this week doing some SL recordings. 

GH


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

About the only problem that I'm having with 11b (which is my first forced download) is that Dolby Digital audio keeps cutting in and out especially when it goes from the show to the commercial break, where many of the commercials are not in Dolby.

Rather than seamlessly going from Dolby to non-Dolby, I get a loss of audio for up to several seconds and then it comes back. I did an RBR but that didn't solve the problem.

Other than that I find 11b to be more stable than my previous version, trick plays are smoother (more on that tonite when I play back all the stuff I've recorded) and more responsive.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> I just got curious, as the early reports seemed to be so positive and this afternoon and evening there seemed to be an onslaught of posts about how the problems are starting to pile up and I wondered how bad it was.
> 
> Certainly the reports are increasing. The first half of the issues forum only had 4 or 5 of the "major issue posts" and the last half (roughly) had 10 or so.
> 
> ...


You are right on.

Its a shame that while we are all want the same thing - reliably enjoying the HR20 all the time (despite many of us not even personally having any real problems but still testing things out for many hours on our own just to try and help the testing), there are a few folks who insist on posting about this effort and topic like this is some kind of "game".

As Earl and others here have stated - there are legitimate people observing all the information for legitimate feedback, good or bad.

No one is saying there aren't still a few outstanding issues for some users, but there has been a clear pattern and history of tester reports now for several days (representing hundreds of man-weeks of normal usage checking out all sorts of things in the HR20 using the 11B firmware) which shows that the 11B release is more stable and more error-free than either 10B (the last national release) or else 115 or 119 (the last 2 interim release Candidates).

Couple this with D*TV's own testing, and they should be able to determine if this is a viable national release candidate when* they *feel the time is right. Interestingly enough, and often forgotten, is that why we are all testing and reviewing....they are already working on the next update and doing their own testing on it. Since they cannot possibly simulate every specific installation and equipment scenario, our information helps them further evaluate these firmware updates outside their own testing labs.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

HiDefGator said:


> Well that and THEY HAVEN'T LAUNCHED THE NEW SATELITES YET!:lol:


CSRs know only slightly more about DirecTV than my cat. Not the dead one you see in my avitar (though it's close) but the deaf one who only watches the local news off cable in the morning.

Just sayin'.


----------



## brannicj (Sep 9, 2003)

Downloaded 11b Friday night and everything worked great until last night. Was tuned to a music channel before recording Rome on 70. Then once it started recording I wanted to change the channel but nothing would work.

I could get into the guide but none of arrows or channel up or down would work. Even channel up or down wouldn't work while on the channel. I couldn't even physically type a number in. I could get into my list and even the menu but same thing no arrow or up down functions worked. It was weird because it seemed like the HR20 didn't recongize the remotes arrow, channel and number commands as the light on the front was not getting brighter with the arrow commands of the remote. But it did light up when I pressed the guide, list or menu functions. I forgot to try the arrows on the front panel.

Both tuners are working fine with high 90s signal on all transponders. I am using an old school oval dish setup: lnb at 101, 110 and 119 with a 4x4 switch.

Even after the recording was done, I couldn't do anything. 

I pressed the red button and it reboot fine, when it came up, everything seemed to work fine. 

Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## RedChef (Jan 18, 2007)

brannicj said:


> Downloaded 11b Friday night and everything worked great until last night. Was tuned to a music channel before recording Rome on 70. Then once it started recording I wanted to change the channel but nothing would work.
> 
> I could get into the guide but none of arrows or channel up or down would work. Even channel up or down wouldn't work while on the channel. I couldn't even physically type a number in. I could get into my list and even the menu but same thing no arrow or up down functions worked. It was weird because it seemed like the HR20 didn't recongize the remotes arrow, channel and number commands as the light on the front was not getting brighter with the arrow commands of the remote. But it did light up when I pressed the guide, list or menu functions. I forgot to try the arrows on the front panel.
> 
> ...


I had a similar issue ... I set the HR20 to record the Pats-Indy game ... but when it started, I got a black screen. After canceling the recording, I got the game, but I could not pause, rewind, ff, record, change channel ... nothing. Didn't try the guide ... I new the red button was needing some love.

Upon reset ... all was fine again ... until the next time!


----------



## Lord Tater (Jan 5, 2007)

So far seems stable, I have had a couple of issues watching a few channels where the screen would turn blue for a few seconds. Happened during the Bears saints game once. But so far the recordings have been good.

I can say this the problem does seem to occur when you are watching live TV, and pause then FF to current time, it appears there is some problem when it catches up to Live or if you hit FF again after you have hit Live.


----------



## RedChef (Jan 18, 2007)

HiDefGator said:


> Well that and THEY HAVEN'T LAUNCHED THE NEW SATELITES YET!:lol:


Ok, you got me, you are technically correct ... the point I was making was that DTV is not willing to take on the influx of new subscribers (when 70+ new HD channels are added) until the HR20 problems are worked out.

They could launch the satellites and turn the programming on in very short order, but they are NOT!

There is some positive to this ... DTV is motivated to fix the HR20!

We'll see!


----------



## psubill78 (Nov 22, 2006)

Historically, no issues. Box was stable.

After 0x11b, no CID, first dead recording, and trickplay doesn't seem to function at all.


----------



## gjohn28 (Jan 8, 2007)

Vinny said:


> ... So, after thousands of hours; no new bugs were found; except the tearing; and the HR20 has become more stabile for most who downloaded.
> 
> Polls are nothing more than numbers that can be used to make points on either side. This poll seems to be pretty accurate.
> 
> Ok....I just stepped off my soap box. Sorry for the rant.


I personally have had one new bug - the remote (RF) becomes unresponsive in the middle of viewing live TV. Have to RBR to fix. Never had this problem before in any previous release. A few others have posted the same problem on this thread.

Also, several others have posted new problems (not new bugs) with 11b.


----------



## gjohn28 (Jan 8, 2007)

Lord Tater said:


> ...where the screen would turn blue for a few seconds. Happened during the Bears saints game once. But so far the recordings have been good.QUOTE]
> 
> Was your screen a solid blue, i.e., you did not have any picture at all or was the picture there, but it just had a blue tint to it?


----------



## jodavis (Jan 9, 2007)

Downloaded 11b on one of my HR20 boxes last Fri. Put it to the test during the games yesterday(the Australian open was on at the same time). Didnt seem to have any problems despite my best efforts to the contrary. Only thing I have noticed so far is that the color was messed up on HINT for a few hours on Sat but I think this was a problem with the feed because it didnt happen on any other channel


----------



## jovillan (Jan 22, 2007)

I was lucky enough to have my HR20 installed on Wednesday of last week. I lived for two days with 10b, and was subjected to all of the known issues: BSOD, unresponsive remote, missed recordings, malfunctioning trick play, etc...

Thankfully all of these issues helped me to find this forum, and I was able to get in on the "Raven" download. So far I have not run into any of the aforementioned issues. But that is not to say it is working 100%.

*Manual Recordings*
I have not seen this issue, so I am not sure if it was present before 11b. I cannot set a manual recording on this DVR. When I go to the "Manual" menu it never poplulates, all I get is a menu selection in the bottom right corner that says "Set recording" or something like that.

Thankfully this is not a deal breaker. Thanks to everyone involved in the "Raven" release. It has made the transition away from TiVo a little easier for me


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I was one of the unlucky ones who missed the 0x11b download window. Any chance of another release candidate window for 0x11b?


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

11B may go national, so cross your fingers. It has been VERY solid for me at least. I'll reserve final judgment after a week of no problems though.


----------



## Camaro305 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I was one of the unlucky ones who missed the 0x11b download window. Any chance of another release candidate window for 0x11b?


*My* feeling is that it will start to go national this week (maybe Wed). I have no connections to D* though.


----------



## wurlwynd (Jan 20, 2007)

Mine seems to be working just fine, but I lost an LED in the front of the box (circle area)

My box is just a few days old - should I get a replacement because of the bad LED?

No impact on performance, I know, but It sure does bug me to look at it...


----------



## slaz55 (Sep 22, 2006)

Downloaded 0x11b Saturday and did a reboot. Sunday morning went to turn it on with the remote and it was unresponsive... nothing, tried a hard reboot and nothing finally I unplugged it for 5 minutes and took out the RJ45, plugged it back in and it started after about 10 minutes. The funny thing was my monitor was blank and finally came back with the reboot half finished. I've lost caller ID which I had previously, my OTA stations a all screwed up even after resetting, it was giving me Kansas City locals after I reentered my zip. I've lost NBCDT OTA which I had previously. Also the rewind playback doesn't work, it reverses but the screen locks.
Not good.


----------



## skodises (Aug 21, 2006)

11b has been great for me, and the trick play functions are much better- smoother frame rate for FF, and much less futzing around with skip-back to get to the right placd as a result. I would be completely unsurprised to see it go national: it is much more ready for prime time than anything else seen to date.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm not sure what is the best way to do this; but.......

I think we need a concensus as to whether anyone who had a problem with 11b AND fixed it with a RBR; were there any problems since the RBR? If thats YOU...then please post your results.

If anyone knows how to capture this information; please feel free to post.

Update: I added a poll. Please take the poll if you had a problem after the 0x11b force and a RBR cleared it up.

Thanks


----------



## mhester47 (Jan 19, 2007)

MartyS said:


> About the only problem that I'm having with 11b (which is my first forced download) is that Dolby Digital audio keeps cutting in and out especially when it goes from the show to the commercial break, where many of the commercials are not in Dolby.
> 
> Rather than seamlessly going from Dolby to non-Dolby, I get a loss of audio for up to several seconds and then it comes back. I did an RBR but that didn't solve the problem.
> 
> Other than that I find 11b to be more stable than my previous version, trick plays are smoother (more on that tonite when I play back all the stuff I've recorded) and more responsive.


I am a new poster and absolutely agree with all the points here. This release is far better than what we had. So far I have not had the tearing, just the audio drop-off after fast forwarding. Quick pause, allow the buffer to fill a bit and no more problem.

FYI, I'm a 40 something wife and really laugh at all your comments about your wives. I'm the geek in this case and my husband doesn't like buttons, remotes, and called me crazy when I stayed up to do the download.

Thanks everyone for all these great posts.

mhester47


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

mhester47 said:


> I am a new poster and absolutely agree with all the points here. This release is far better than what we had. So far I have not had the tearing, just the audio drop-off after fast forwarding. Quick pause, allow the buffer to fill a bit and no more problem.
> 
> FYI, I'm a 40 something wife and really laugh at all your comments about your wives. I'm the geek in this case and my husband doesn't like buttons, remotes, and called me crazy when I stayed up to do the download.
> 
> ...


Where were you my whole life? :grin: A girl digging electronics rocks! You're not crazy.. Welcome to the club!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Welcome to the forums, mhester47! :welcome_s

May your husband be as tolerant as many of our wives


----------



## mhester47 (Jan 19, 2007)

tibber said:


> Welcome to the forums, mhester47! :welcome_s
> 
> May your husband be as tolerant as many of our wives


Thank you. My DH just goes with the flow. He is used to me having toys, cables and the newest, best, etc all over.


----------



## scorer1 (Jun 20, 2006)

I lost all but one of my OTA's after this upgrade. I tried re-setting the receiver and going through the whole OTA process again also to no avail. What should I do? Go back to the previous version of software???

Jeanne K.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

scorer1 said:


> I lost all but one of my OTA's after this upgrade. I tried re-setting the receiver and going through the whole OTA process again also to no avail. What should I do? Go back to the previous version of software???
> 
> Jeanne K.


If you don't mind, we can either dig a big deeper or try returning to the previous version, your call. Both would be excellent experiments.

If you want to dig deeper:
When you go to the signal meter for the OTA, what kind of signal strengths and stability are you seeing? Solid high? bouncy High/low? Solid nada?

How close are you to the broadcast towers? And what kind of antenna arrangement do you have, including some sense of splitters/amplifiers?

Does the antenna feed into the TV? What kind of pic do you get on the TV analogue channels?

Have you tried your left foot when rescanning? That is my standard BS question to inject a bit of levity...I haven't had any real reports that it works. Let me know if it works for you.  

Here to help,
Tom


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

scorer1 said:


> I lost all but one of my OTA's after this upgrade. I tried re-setting the receiver and going through the whole OTA process again also to no avail. What should I do? Go back to the previous version of software???
> 
> Jeanne K.


To add to tibbers line of Q's...

Is your antenna indoor or out and if it's out, have you had any bad weather that may have jostled it and or ruined some of your coax ends?


----------



## scorer1 (Jun 20, 2006)

We have an outside antenna. All OTA channels are within 30-40 miles and one is about 55 miles away. But we were able to get them all before the upgrade. The 1 channel (Channel 40) that is still coming in was 100% signal on both tuners before. Now it is jumping between 70-90. The others show almost no signal at all - sometimes they will show 25% and then go right off - they were in the 70-80 range before.

We did have some wind this past weekend but I used the rotor on the antenna and rotated it at real small increments and the highest signal that I could get out of Channel 40 was 90%. Maybe I should have my husband go on the roof and check the connections before doing the software uninstall. It was frustrating as heck watching the football games in SD!! I felt like I was going blind!!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

scorer1 said:


> We have an outside antenna. All OTA channels are within 30-40 miles and one is about 55 miles away. But we were able to get them all before the upgrade. The 1 channel (Channel 40) that is still coming in was 100% signal on both tuners before. Now it is jumping between 70-90. The others show almost no signal at all - sometimes they will show 25% and then go right off - they were in the 70-80 range before.
> 
> We did have some wind this past weekend but I used the rotor on the antenna and rotated it at real small increments and the highest signal that I could get out of Channel 40 was 90%. Maybe I should have my husband go on the roof and check the connections before doing the software uninstall. It was frustrating as heck watching the football games in SD!! I felt like I was going blind!!


Do you need the rotor to get all the channels you want? If not, ditch the thing and fix it tight. I know, real PAIN to do in winter time.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## HaRrrgh20! (Jan 22, 2007)

I forced 0x11b an Saturday night and have seen the following since:

- Black screen on wake from standby. Channel info displays, but no picture or sound. Requires RBR and has happenned at least twice. (the other time may have been before the "upgrade")

- Non-responsive remote. Menu button works, but nothing else. Requires RBR.

- Overly responsive remote. One key press results in mutiple responses.

Getting a bit tired of this....


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 14, 2002)

I have to wonder, with the amount of people that have had few (or even no!) issues, are they using OTA?

It seems that 90% of the issues I read about are from people that have OTA enabled , even if they arent recording OTA signals. I have never enabled OTA (by going thru the setup), and it seems that my HR20 is pretty stable for what I need. Granted, only have 3 season links, but I havent missed a recording yet. The History shows a little odd (some are "cancelled") but they still record fine. Done some trick plays, etc and they all work without causing issues.

I have to wonder if using the OTA portion of the OS makes everything else screwy. I admit I have not tried any MPEG4 recording yet either. So for MPEG2HD and SD, it seems to work just fine, at least mine does anyway. Again, makes me wonder if the MPEG4/OTA code is "leaking" (maybe memory leaks, etc) and taking out otherwise-stable code with it.

-Chris


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

chrisexv6 said:


> I have to wonder, with the amount of people that have had few (or even no!) issues, are they using OTA?
> 
> It seems that 90% of the issues I read about are from people that have OTA enabled , even if they arent recording OTA signals. I have never enabled OTA (by going thru the setup), and it seems that my HR20 is pretty stable for what I need. Granted, only have 3 season links, but I havent missed a recording yet. The History shows a little odd (some are "cancelled") but they still record fine. Done some trick plays, etc and they all work without causing issues.
> 
> ...


sorry, I use the heck out of OTA and mines been good.. don't have mpg4 yet...


----------



## lkatzeff (Dec 10, 2006)

This morning, bringing back the unit from standby I encountered the Black Screen on all MPEG 2 channels. RBR fixed it for now. I don't understand how people here can claim that this version is a good one. The BSB or BSOD is being reported in every thread. It seems that this should be an easy fix for D* . I never tried to keep the unit on all the time. Does anybody else encountered the BSB while the unit is on and not on standby?

HDMI to Panasonic Plasma 600U.


----------



## jaybee (Jun 22, 2006)

lkatzeff said:


> This morning, bringing back the unit from standby I encountered the Black Screen on all MPEG 2 channels. RBR fixed it for now. I don't understand how people here can claim that this version is a good one. The BSB or BSOD is being reported in every thread. It seems that this should be an easy fix for D* . I never tried to keep the unit on all the time. Does anybody else encountered the BSB while the unit is on and not on standby?
> 
> HDMI to Panasonic Plasma 600U.


I've had 2 BSBs since the download on Friday. The menus work fine and the MPEG4 channels show video and sound. MPEG2 channels are all black. I do put my HR20 in standby mode. I wonder if there is any correlation with the MPEG2 decoder and trying to record something in stand by mode? Although I did record BSG and Rome last night in stand by and both recorded fine off MPEG2.


----------



## scorer1 (Jun 20, 2006)

I came home after work and 2 things that had been taped since the upgrade would not play. I pushed play and it just kept asking me if I wanted to delete it or not. They were both brand new things that I have not ever opened. After the OTA problems and then that, I just uninstalled the software update. I've never had that problem before so it has to do with the latest software.


----------



## forum junkie (Sep 9, 2004)

Eccept for a couple of channels ( 13.1 Fox and 11.1 CW ) I have never registered a signal abouve 60 but is was sufficient enough to get all the channles. This ended after 10b. Until 11b I kept going back to 10b because every release since then was a 10-15 point drop across the board on OTA and that leads to breakups. The software release is the only change I made.

I have a stacked ( 2 x 8 bowties together ) outside. I have checked for signal overload and it's not a problem. I'm on the fringe and through trees until the Seattle stations move their transmitters higher on the towers in 2009.

As I said software is the only change and going back to 10b gets that 10 points back. Going back is just a temporary fix so I quit going back with 11b.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I have done a little bit of testing with OTA signal levels, antenna aiming, etc. What I have found is that reflected signals (multipath) seems to make a much greater difference than basic signal strength.

I have an outdoor antenna, which has a pretty narrow beamwidth (very directional). Moving it just a tiny amount in azimuth (perhaps 1 or 2 degrees) can make a digital station go from 100% signal strength to 0% signal strength.

On the other hand, attenuating the signal has almost no effect on how well it works. I added various levels of attenuation, from 3db to 32db. I saw no degradation of performance until I got all the way to 32db, where I lost one station (the farthest, about 28 miles away). 32db attenuation is like 0.00063
of the original signal level (1/1580 th).

Then, as a final test, I removed the external antenna altogether and stuck a paper clip in the OTA antenna jack of the HR20, and got just about the same performance as I did at 32db attenuation.

Carl


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice test, thanks. Was that a 75 ohm step attenuator or 50 ohm? I ask because the 50's are much more common. (I have one and don't use it in a 75 ohm environment.


----------



## keefer34 (Jan 18, 2007)

I didn't have hardly any problems before updating from 010b to 011b. Now I have experienced the BSOD on wake up and the channels change slower than before. I have tried twice today to go back to 010b. I reset, then 02468. New software found 011b both times. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

They were all 75 ohm. I've got a couple of 3db, a 10 db, and a 16 db. Separate attenuators, not a step box.

Carl


----------



## empire_of_one (Jan 19, 2007)

OK, this is starting to get truly ridiculous now. I had three separate programs set to record today while I was at work. NONE OF THEM recorded. Each one is still sitting in my To-Do List, despite the fact that each is well passed it's ending time. The three programs were Nothing But Trailers 6:30am on HDNet, 1941 on UHD at 10am, and Sound Off with Matt Pinfield at 7pm on HDNet. None of them recorded, and all of them were still sitting in my To-Do List. None were padded. Each was set up as a one-time recording from the Guide. None were in my History list, and when I looked at 1941 in the To-Do list it said it was "Now Showing." Did an RBR and now the items are gone from my To-Do list. All three now show up in History as Partial.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

empire_of_one said:


> OK, this is starting to get truly ridiculous now. I had three separate programs set to record today while I was at work. NONE OF THEM recorded. Each one is still sitting in my To-Do List, despite the fact that each is well passed it's ending time. The three programs were Nothing But Trailers 6:30am on HDNet, 1941 on UHD at 10am, and Sound Off with Matt Pinfield at 7pm on HDNet. None of them recorded, and all of them were still sitting in my To-Do List. None were padded. Each was set up as a one-time recording from the Guide. None were in my History list, and when I looked at 1941 in the To-Do list it said it was "Now Showing." Did an RBR and now the items are gone from my To-Do list. All three now show up in History as Partial.


Sorry I can't help you, but thanks for introducing me to Sound Off. I always liked Matt Pinfield on MTV and looking at coming up episodes, he has some interesting guests coming up. Thanks


----------



## DblD_Indy (Dec 3, 2006)

11B seems solid, Made it though changing channels between bears game and COLTS pregame. I did note that guide and most features seemed slightly sluggish when recording on both tuners? No BSD or RBR during the games so I would say this is a major plus.

I upgraded to 11b from 119

I still would think that guide being cashed on the system would still have room for improvement. It often has to pause for a few ms prior to changing up or down a page even though this RC does seem to be faster than previous rc's.

Would certinally love to see DLB in the next RC if D*tv deam this a point that the system seems stable as it is going to get for a while.


----------



## DblD_Indy (Dec 3, 2006)

empire_of_one said:


> OK, this is starting to get truly ridiculous now. I had three separate programs set to record today while I was at work. NONE OF THEM recorded. Each one is still sitting in my To-Do List, despite the fact that each is well passed it's ending time. The three programs were Nothing But Trailers 6:30am on HDNet, 1941 on UHD at 10am, and Sound Off with Matt Pinfield at 7pm on HDNet. None of them recorded, and all of them were still sitting in my To-Do List. None were padded. Each was set up as a one-time recording from the Guide. None were in my History list, and when I looked at 1941 in the To-Do list it said it was "Now Showing." Did an RBR and now the items are gone from my To-Do list. All three now show up in History as Partial.


is the system running 11B?


----------



## empire_of_one (Jan 19, 2007)

DblD_Indy said:


> is the system running 11B?


Yes. I meant to post this in the 11b Issues thread, so many 11b threads I'm getting confused, so I'm going to repost it there now.


----------



## etavares (Nov 20, 2006)

I noticed several folks mentioned the Pats-Colts game had some issues. I missed the opportunity to dowload 11B and am still running 119. To be fair, I *tried* to update in the second window for ~2 hours, but it kept getting to 90% or so and going into standby. When it woke up, it would start over again. 

Anyway, The game started in 10B with lots of issues in MPEG4 via locals...audio dropouts and pixelation. I even got a "Signal Lost" error...but I think it was CBS in Cincinnati...it was white on black, not white on blue like a HR20 error. The game switched to SD for 5-10 minutes, then came back up in HD and it was fine after that. Not sure if it was only Cincinnati, or if it was the national feed. Did anyone who had issues note that error? That could explain the failed recordings. Mine recorded ok, but it did have that error pop up in the video feed.

Also, any ideas how to get the software to install itself? I've never failed to get the update when I've tried, so this was new to me. can't wait for the forced upgrade!


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Missed the window while I was out of town, got back late tonight and while I had my back turned on the TV 011B started downloading on its own... 1:30 AM.. Guess it's rolling out now starting here on the west coast.


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

Received 11B at 4:46 AM here is good old Louisville, KY. I did noting but, wake up and it was there.


----------



## LOBO2999 (Apr 9, 2004)

Received 11B at 4:46 AM as well , here in Atlanta.


----------



## mk5572 (Jan 20, 2007)

Mine automatically downloaded 11b this morning at 4:46am in Virginia. 

I took a look at some recordings and tried FF and TrickPlay and all seemed fine. 

I will post any issues as they arise.

Looks like it is going national.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

I have been on 11b since I forced the dl'd on Friday. For me, this has been by far the best release in terms of stability. Monday night was a good test as I have series links set for a number of shows some of which overlap. I was able to successfully view one recorded show while two others were being recorded. All trick plays worked fine. No black screen bugs or any other major problems. Had a couple of minor issues with CSI Miami but that certainly could have been the feed, hard to tell. I had been seeing the black screen bug fairly consistently with 119.

I have my HR20-700 connected thru HDMI to a Samsung DLP. Audio to my Yamaha Rcvr thru optical.

Mark


----------



## vonzoog (Jul 23, 2005)

4:45 this morning in Delaware. That's on the East coast for all of those who still don't know where it is on a map.

It was an automatic download and was not forced. A quick test of the features and everything appears to be fine.


----------



## Jwkde (Oct 10, 2006)

Automatic d/l in Delaware also 19702 this morning. WIll let you know.


----------



## MonyMony (Dec 15, 2006)

jaybee said:


> I've had 2 BSBs since the download on Friday. The menus work fine and the MPEG4 channels show video and sound. MPEG2 channels are all black. I do put my HR20 in standby mode. I wonder if there is any correlation with the MPEG2 decoder and trying to record something in stand by mode? Although I did record BSG and Rome last night in stand by and both recorded fine off MPEG2.


This is the first release that I have seen this too. Except for me it was all channels including MPEG4 & OTA that were black. Menu was the only thing working . Reboot cleared it, but have to think this is something with 011B since even with the other unstable past releases, never saw this particular issue occur.


----------



## SacCheesehead (Jan 23, 2007)

Long time lurker, first time poster.

I got 119 automatically a week ago. Everything seemed to go fine until we got a BSOD on a recording of Scrubs. Decided to upgrade to 11b on the weekend to see if we would have any issues. Only issue we had all weekend was really bad picture quality on the Bears/Saints game.

Come home from work on Monday, and I get the "there's a recording here, but you can't play it" issue on a MPEG2 recording. I check live TV, and I got the D* banners on all the channels, but no picture or audio. Did a RBR, and everything came back.

We set up the HR20 to record the series "Heroes" and "Studio 60," both on NBC, both on MPEG4 HD. Checked my To Do list before these recorded and they were both there. We started watching the recording of Heroes about 20 minutes after it started. We were going to watch Studio 60 directly afterwards, but lo and behold, when we are done watching Heroes, the recording of Studio 60 is nowhere to be found. Tuned to the live channel, and hit the Record button, so we ended up missing the first 20 minutes.

I checked my series recordings and Studio 60 had disappeared from the list and I had to re-add it. Hopefully next week, it will work.

Anyone have any ideas why Studio 60 decided to spontaneously remove itself from the list? A bit annoying, but not the end of the world. It is just TV, after all....


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

Having just received a Refurbished HR20 yesterday and receiving 11B upgrade early this morning when I select the jump back 6 second button the time line does not come up. If the time line is up the jump back button makes it go away. I do not think this is how this unit worked with 10B.


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

etavares said:


> I
> Anyway, The game started in 10B with lots of issues in MPEG4 via locals...audio dropouts and pixelation. I even got a "Signal Lost" error...but I think it was CBS in Cincinnati...it was white on black, not white on blue like a HR20 error. The game switched to SD for 5-10 minutes, then came back up in HD and it was fine after that. Not sure if it was only Cincinnati, or if it was the national feed. Did anyone who had issues note that error? That could explain the failed recordings. Mine recorded ok, but it did have that error pop up in the video feed.


same thing I saw Sunday with the game. I switched from mpeg4 to OTA and saw the same thing. It was so annoying switch chaneels for a few minutes.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The 0x11b release has gone national.
Thus the Release Candidate thread is now unstuck and closed.

Please continue all the discussions... Here.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=77418


----------

